# Siberian Husky



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi to all Siberian Husky owners! :wave:

I invite you all to have our discussions about these wonderful fur-kids and tell your story!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 4 year old female Siberian Husky named Laika with a very sweet and calm temperament!  I took her from some ignorant people who wanted to abandon her in the woods because she isn't a guard dog. 
My dear lady:













































And with Jack, my mixed breed 7 year old fur-baby:

















Working together:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Love Laika's name!!!

This is my girl, Bella. She's one and a half years old with a heart condition. She's started my love for the breed and I'll be adding a second one hopefully next summer!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Lovely! She has the crazyness that Laika rarely shows! I will be adding one this winter!
I'm looking foward to see your new puppy!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You can have Bella's craziness and I'll have Laika's not so crazy !!!

Aw! I can't wait to see the new addition!!! (also, I friended you on facebook-Hope you don't mind!)


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't mind!  
<3<3<3 Me too! I can't wait to have the little pup!
So from whom you want to have you're addition next year?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll probably go with Boreayl Siberians. What about yourself?


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm this is an interesting colouring for husky, nice one too:
Aoi' Koishii Hime No Momiji Edaha


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

a red dirty face!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> I'm thinking I'll probably go with Boreayl Siberians. What about yourself?


Kailua Siberians, the pup is a relative with Fizzy


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Kailua Siberians, the pup is a relative with Fizzy


I'm so jealous :3!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> I'm so jealous :3!


The pup's father is half brother to Fizzy, having the same father, Carter, my all-time favourite husky! <3 
I have waited for this for 6 years, I think I'll cry when I'm gonna take the pup in my arms..


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

the one in the middle reminds me of Balto...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Carter was an awesome Siberian!

Aw, it'll be great to have that pup !

And the one in the middle is very resembling of Balto


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Boreayls have really nice dogs!  I can't wait to see your addition!  <3


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

is* an awesome dog!  Just took BIS Veteran last weekend


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you! I'm excited for the pup if the breeding is done!

I was really admiring Kailua's dogs.

My goodness - I had no idea Carter was still out :O!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, it will be the first time i'll have a dog as a puppy. I have Laika since she was 5-6 months and when Jack as a puppy, I didn't know too much about trainings.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Jack looks like he could be quite the character with lots of personality! I love the picture of them together with you skijoring and bikejoring!

Oh, puppies are so much fun. Especially when they hit adolescence and start destroying EVERYTHING !


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I met the breeder from Kailua at the WDS, along with the others (there I hugged Fizzy after he took BOB)  
He's going on very well at 9-10 years young


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Jack is a crazy fur-kid with a 7 year old body and a 7month old mind 
Laika is a lot more docile, quiet and obedient than a lot of huskies I know. She always has been like this. Never destroyed anything, never had "surprises" inside the house.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

biancap said:


> I took her from some ignorant people who wanted to abandon her in the woods because she isn't a guard dog.


LOL foolishness. 
I think the definition of ignorance should be "Purchasing a Siberian Husky in hopes of it becoming a guard dog."


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

They thought the dog will be a guard dog and it came out that they were wrong. Before Laika, they had 2 gorgeous Rottweilers and abandoned them in a meadow because they killed some geese.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

An article and ilustrated standard with examples of Siberian Huskies, by the judge Alice Watt (owner of the Kossok kennel).
http://www.kossok.com/kossok/Introduction.html


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Grooming of a Siberian Husky (kinda long, but worth watching it)  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4_Xk1xuwP8


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

My husband and I got our first ( and only so far ) husky a few months after we got married. We wanted a more active breed to help our basset hound stay fit. It ended up making a loud lazy husky ^_^ He has his active times but for the most part he does what Flash does. His name is Leonidas and he will be 3 yrs old on october 6th. Are your huskies very jealous of attention? I do not know if its a common thing for the breed or if its just Leo cause he is SOOOOOO jealous.










he is not quite as dark as the picture , he is Black and white but the contrast in the picture is very sharp.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome around! 
No, Laika isn't usually jealous, but if there's a dog with a lot of jealousy in him, Jack sure is the one!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Good boy, Carter! (sorry! Ran off to eat dinner!)
Coventry isn't far away from me, actually.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Neither Snobear  Where Carter lives  (here is 3 a.m. LOL xD )


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

My goodness - why in the world are you still up!

Yeah but he is a Coventry Siberian - Coventry's Peace Negotiator


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Searching for something, and I can't find it, maybe tomorrow, I'm going to sleep now 'cause I'm waking up at 6. Good night!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know too much about them, I know that he has been living with Tim for quite a while.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah. Sleep well!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Found it!!!!  
http://illustratedstandard.com/shcacomp.htm


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Found it!!!!
> http://illustratedstandard.com/shcacomp.htm


OMG that's AWESOME!!! Thanks for that!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> OMG that's AWESOME!!! Thanks for that!


You're welcome!  I'm really off to bed now! xD


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pics of my dog Blue...and some of them include my bf Kosi!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> You're welcome!  I'm really off to bed now! xD


Sleep well !


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

awesome! looking foward to see more photos!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

And to combat this parade of fluffy, thick huskies, I bring you my scrawny, thin coated, short little girl.




























This is called The Reason Why she's not allowed to be Alone with my rats. 









And this is called life's tough.










WHILE I'M HERE, could anyone give me advice on how to groom this child? 
For example, right now she's blowing her coat and I have no idea how to manage it. Slicker brush? comb? How often?
Also, bathing. She tends to smell decent (or have no smell at all) for about 3 days after a bath then she goes right back to smelling. She's not had the opportunity to roll in something, or walk through something, or anything. But, lo and behold, she's starting to smell again. 
I've heard of people giving their sibes 1 bath a year, but how do they get away with that?


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

She looks great!  
When blowing coat, it's good to bath her with warm water, no need to shampoo her, and to brush her daily with a brush like this :







I have seen huskies that haven't been bathed for 4 years and still looked pretty nice.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I like to use a undercoat rake. this kind undercoat rake 1 and this kind undercoat rake 2. for the loose top hair I like to use a shedding blade. this works best after a water down and a dry out it loosens the hair. ( most dogs its best to groom them BEFORE bathing but with huskies its just the opposite.)

this works well for me! now as far as "smelling nice" try diluting the shampoo so it soaks all the way to the skin and then lather it and leave it in for a few minutes then rinse! also getting a nice grooming quality leave in conditioner helps too!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Siberian's shouldn't have a smell/noticeable smell because of how meticulously clean they are. Their may be an underlying health problem or something in her diet that's making her smell. Bella doesn't smell (minus her feet, she has frito feet but I love the smell :3) and she has a much shorter coat than Aleu and she hasn't been bathed in 6 or 7 months.

As far as grooming - like they all said; bathe and then brush. If you don't want to throw her in the bathtub every week to bathe her - you could also use a dry shampoo/conditioner.

P.S Greyhound combs like the one Bianca posted - AMAZING.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Many might say Furmitanor and simillar combs, but I wouldn't recommend it fo northern breeds. It's destroying the coats texture and also the coat itself, and it takes a long time untill it recovers. It's for the health and good aspect of the coat. For sure using this type of comb can make all the work much easier and much faster.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! This is my Siberian husky, Faolan. He is almost a year and a half old (one more month!) and I found him on Craigslist, so he's not the greatest example of the breed. Biancap, your girl Laika is gorgeous <3

At the lake









Cooling off









Worn out after playing at the park









And my favorite picture of him









When Faolan is blowing coat, I brush him a lot with a slicker brush, an undercoat rake, and a comb, and as soon as I get the chance I take him to work with me and bathe him and then dry him with the force dryer. If you can get your hands on one for an afternoon I really recommend using it on your dog while s/he is blowing coat. It gets TONS of hair out. You'll probably want to wear a mask and goggles while doing it because it will seem like you're inside a snowglobe.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

aww I love all your sibies! They are all so cute! I however am a mal girl!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I'm gonna cheat a little bit...not all of my huskies are pure Siberian, only one of them is, but I' gonna post the whole husky pack anyway. 








Cougar ~ 11 year old Alaskan Husky - Leader of the Kennel Choir...she loves to sing! 









Salsa ~ 8 year old Alaskan Husky - My quiet, brown-eyed-girl









Sydney ~ 2 year old Alaskan Husky - The insane and wild baboon that should be on meds...


View attachment 37082

Jacob ~ 11 year old Alaskan Husky - The Bachelor 


View attachment 37083

Char ~ 4 year old Siberian Husky - The princess and the instigator of all things fun and mischievous. 


View attachment 37081

Jazz ~ 7 year old Eurohound - My Diva/Drama Queen


View attachment 37080

Our way of having fun in the winter. This is a race we ran last year. 


View attachment 37086

Another race from last year...
I love the relaxed look on Jacob's face ("Been here, done this...just another finish line to cross,") and the serious look of determination on Char's face ("Outta my way, world, I've got a race to win!").


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Aww this thread grows from one day to another! :hug:
Welcome to all! 

Very nice gang you've got there MusherChic 



malamutelove said:


> aww I love all your sibies! They are all so cute! I however am a mal girl!


You're welcomed to introduce your girl too


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

With the whole bath thing...we wash our puppy either once a week or once every 2 wks...some where in there...b/c he will get that "dog smell" 

If brushing her more doesn't help with her smell...maybe it's not actually a smell coming from here...maybe the fur she shed around the house is building up...so maybe vacuuming more often...or cleaning areas she likes to lay down in or spend a lot of time in more...that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

It's not ok to wash your puppy weekly, it's enough only showering him, without using any shampoo. 
The problem with the smell, might be because of diet or because of some skin problems. I'd recommend changing her food, include salmon oil too. When brushing, brush her backwards of the hair growth, like this you take out a lot of fur.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan gets bathed once a month at most. I try and keep it spread out more but he gets really dirty every day from playing at the dog park and my other dog gets bathed monthly so Faolan often gets thrown in too while I'm at it. His skin and coat look and feel fine, but I certainly wouldn't bathe him any more frequently than I do now. He never smells doggy, and most of the time he looks pure white. I just dont like the dirt building up under the coat after 30 days at the dog park. He gets brushed regularly in between and that keeps him looking good on the surface.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He has a very well maintained coat


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha thanks, but it's usually pretty dirty. Faolan takes every opportunity to rub in some dirt, especially of he can get himself wet first and make it stick to him as mud.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> Haha thanks, but it's usually pretty dirty. Faolan takes every opportunity to rub in some dirt, especially of he can get himself wet first and make it stick to him as mud.


Getting especially dirty and liking it must be a white dog specialty.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess so! Faolan also likes to teach others about getting wet first so they leave extra dirty. I remember once he pushed another dog into a muddy spot to wrestle. They had an entire park to wrestle in but Faolan wanted to do it right where he had knocked a water bucket over a few minutes ago. -_-


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

biancap said:


> Many might say Furmitanor and simillar combs, but I wouldn't recommend it fo northern breeds. It's destroying the coats texture and also the coat itself, and it takes a long time untill it recovers. It's for the health and good aspect of the coat. For sure using this type of comb can make all the work much easier and much faster.


I agree with you on the furminator. I however use an comb they would use for alpacas. Maggie doesn't really blow as bad as most mals or huskies. I am lucky with that. I think I wash her every couple months?! haha. Though she has the anal gland issues too. lol That damn fish smell!


Here is a picture of her! She looks really tiny. She is 70 pounds I promise!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Love her collar! My fiance's sister is obsessed with zebra stripes, I'm surprised her dog Gracie doesn't have a collar like that!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

She chewed up her hot pink leopard one! I settled with this one. She also has a hunting collar, thanks to my husband! She can take collars off so I have to find ones that she can't!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Getting especially dirty and liking it must be a white dog specialty.


It is. omgitis.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

This weekend's program!  We're signed up for bikejoring!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That looks really awesome!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I've seen a lot of awesome photos of some friends who went there in other years. This is the first time we're attending this event


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! Have a lot of fun! I can't wait to hear how it was!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll come with tons of photos!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

We're 6 at this category. Bikejoring with 1 sled dog breed.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

<3 your pictures!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Today my sweet lovely girl, Laika, is 4 years old! 
Happy Birthday! :hug:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you! :hug:


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Me and Laika took 3rd place in female bikejoring competition with 1 dog at the International Sleddog Meeting at Dunaharaszti !


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you! I'm soo happy! 
taken from FB










more photos soon


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

The start 1st day


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Huzzah!!!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

That looks so fun! Congratulations on taking third place!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you all!!
Here are the photos!  
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.488597867831751.114662.100000446264443&type=1


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Love all the bags of Earthborn! Wish I could win us some. That's what my dogs eat


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

My baby, Blue! <3


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

very cute little one!


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

biancap said:


> very cute little one!


Thanks! He's getting bigger everyday!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't wait to have my puppy <3


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> I can't wait to have my puppy <3


You and me both!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I love them!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :3


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Adorable little squeakers!!! Makes me nostalgic about when we first got Faolan <3


----------



## chelle2513 (Sep 4, 2012)

What treats do you guys give your huskies for training? Cato will eat some treats, but he doesn't seem really excited about any I've tried yet...... I will post some pics in a few I love all your pics! Beautiful dogs!!

Also, this is a random question, but why is my pitapata thing not udating Cato's age? It updates on my desktop, but not in my signature??










sleeping away


















fell asleep IN his toy box lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

chelle2513 said:


> What treats do you guys give your huskies for training?


I use/have used; food rolls, cheese, bread, cheerios, hamburger, chicken, her kibble etc. lol Bella is a food motivated dog - she'll do just about anything for any kind of food so she's pretty easy to please. She goes absolutely crazy for string cheese so I use that a lot. Her food roll is an extremely special treat for only when we do a certain type of training so she goes crazy for that also.

I also use squeakers and tug toys as rewards. She LOVES to tug.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

chelle2513 said:


> What treats do you guys give your huskies for training? Cato will eat some treats, but he doesn't seem really excited about any I've tried yet...... I will post some pics in a few I love all your pics! Beautiful dogs!!
> 
> Also, this is a random question, but why is my pitapata thing not udating Cato's age? It updates on my desktop, but not in my signature??


You can try with some sausages or some meat, or even with cheese.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I could give laika anything as a treat, she's loves to eat! I usually give her dry dog food as treats, she loves them just as well as boiled meat or sausages and never gets bored of them! LOL Sometimes the treats are apples or cherries.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

anyone? any news?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I have news but it is neither dog nor Siberian related! Lol


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

2012 SHCA National Specialty
October 2-6, 2012 
Provo, Utah

Is anyone going?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Not I. Utah is too far for me. I know of a couple people going/might be going but I'm not in direct contact with them.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Fizzy will be there


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Fizzy will be there


I heard he might be coming back to the states. I wish I could go. I want to so badly. My father just had a lung transplant though lol. Maybe if the NS is on the east coast next year I might be able to make it.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh, hope he'll get well soon! Ok


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all! I have 2 huskies. Denali was born February 2010 and we adopted her as an 8 week old puppy from an outstanding breeder. Kaytu was born that same month but wouldn't enter our lives for another year and a half. She was found stray on the streets up in LA, skinny, dirty, and in heat. When she was caught, they discovered she was chipped. Her owners were contacted but they never bothered to go get her. When dogs are abandon like that they have a very short window to be rescued. The local GSD rescue actually picked her up. The foster had her about a week before we rescued her.

Among her general lack of rules, boundaries, and basic training, Kaytu had a MAJOR bolting problem when we got her. She's escaped several times but slipping through the front door. We've worked very, very hard on keeping her well exercised and working on solid Sit-Stays at the door, as well as on recall. We've had her for a year now and she's much more in control but we have to be extremely careful as if she gets out she's just gone. She runs for the thrill of running and has ZERO interest in anything else. The best way we've found to get her back is to drive after her, catch up, and she'll JUMP up through the car window into the car. She is never allowed in the backyard unattended and is never allowed offleash in unfenced areas. It's quite a change as Denali has been offleash and had excellent control and recall her entire life. She won't even walk out the front door unless invited to. Such a difference it can make in raising a puppy vs getting an untrained out of control dog!

Both are fed prey model raw.

I do urban mushing with both (mainly Kaytu), and I do agility with Denali. It's been wicked hot lately but when it's cooler we go to the dog park for at least an hour almost every day on top of the mushing and agility. Often I mush them over as it's a short ride.

Baby Denali



























Too young for real pulling here, thus flexi-lead for our adventures.









Kaytu









Skinny girl when we got her, missing about 25% of her weight (and leash dragging for bolting reasons)









Carefully tethered together at the beach for some play time. Denali's recall is so good she will pull Kaytu back to me even if Kay is pulling a different direction.



























2 years old









and I'll stop there haha


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Great story, nice sibes!  Welcome!
I'm packing stuff for the European Dog Show. 
Tomorrow huskies start at 10 a.m. +03 GMT. Here will be live streaming starting tomorrow morning. I'll be there photographing  There are only 66 huskies entered, but not all of them will participate, so there might be around 50 present there... 
I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm soooooooooooo jealous!!!!!!!!! I'll be visiting at the hospital D: won't be able to watch! I'll be awaiting pictures!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

EDS photos!!  
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.494562400568631.115967.100000446264443&type=1&notif_t=photo_album_comment


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

biancap said:


> EDS photos!!
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...0446264443&type=1&notif_t=photo_album_comment


 Content Unavailable.
I want to see!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

biancap said:


> I have a 4 year old female Siberian Husky named Laika with a very sweet and calm temperament!  I took her from some ignorant people who wanted to abandon her in the woods because she isn't a guard dog.
> My dear lady


That is the prettiest husky I have seen,so stocky and beautiful eyes!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Now the link should work, sorry!  I forgot to make it public


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Link still doesn't work for me

But here is a link to results if anyone wants it. I forgot that it was this past weekend. 

http://show.tailorsnet.com/results_EDS.html


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.494562400568631.115967.100000446264443&type=1


----------



## ShadowKiro (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is mine - in summercoat.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> EDS photos!!
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.494562400568631.115967.100000446264443&type=1&notif_t=photo_album_comment


Lovely pictures as always!!! Sorry I just got around to them - had a busy week .


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

So We met a lady with a male husky. He loved maggie. Well he wasn't good with little dogs. We were at a dog park. He pretty much hunted the little dog. When maggie didn't care. I told her that some huskies and mals can't be trusted sometimes with little dogs because of their prey drive. She goes no its only because he is a year and half. He doesn't have a prey drive is what she said. Sigh*


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

There are a lot of uninformed people, unfortunately.  And they blame the dogs for many things, unknowing that they pushes the dogs in doing those things people don't like, like distructing the house, hunting other dogs, beeing dominant with people and other.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

My baby Chester is growing!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes this is true, We have a guy that brings his sibe to our doggie daycare I work at because he chewed up something. If you walked him our crated it wouldn't be an issue. I really want to yell at people. lol


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome around!!!  Nice photos! And the subjects! Want more!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

malamutelove said:


> Yes this is true, We have a guy that brings his sibe to our doggie daycare I work at because he chewed up something. If you walked him our crated it wouldn't be an issue. I really want to yell at people. lol


I know that feeling. But human stupidity is endless like the universe, so we have to deal with it. LOL


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I am a sibe/1 mal whisperer! 










Maggie and my friend's husky










Maggie and her boy friend Diesel!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome!  A lot of happy doggies there! <3


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Some new photos of my "naked" girl  lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Chester is so cute :3!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you!!  <3


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Fizzy - Best of Winners and Best Bred By at SHCA last week


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Speaking of the specialty - there was such a huge stink on one of the groups on Facebook about the SD winner. Oh man. That was some funny stuff.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

A year ago yesterday was the day we adopted Kaytu!


















She has important things to say.









and there were many, many outtakes


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Lovely photos! Nice shots!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw! Isn't that the cutest picture! I have zero time to take any pictures  so here is one from awhile ago! 









I just like this picture lol.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy Halloween!!

Halloween this year for me is cancelled 

Sandy hit my area pretty hard


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Happy Halloween!!
> 
> Halloween this year for me is cancelled
> 
> Sandy hit my area pretty hard


Hope you're all alright!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks! We're alright! Didn't have power for two and a half days but its on finally.


----------



## hrosec (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is a pic of Canyon are siberian husky mix. Hope he counts even though he is a mix probably! We adopted him about 1 and a 1/2 years ago so we don't no much about his past. Also, everyone's dogs are so cute!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome around!  You did very good that you've adopted him!  How old is he now?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

How's the puppy Bianca!?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhohoho I wanted to update on my inquiry about Aleu's stank.

I took a bit of advice from everyone who answered and put them all together. (this was about 5 weeks ago I guess) I diluted the shampoo, and brushed/combed her afterwards. I also brushed her while I was drying her, dealt with the insane shedding the day after, then all was well. If she hadn't have rolled in something yesterday, she would still be smelling nice (or gone from that to no smell at all), and it's helped keep her coat nice and white and soft.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> How's the puppy Bianca!?


One more week left to wait and than I'll have him! <3


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Ohhhhohoho I wanted to update on my inquiry about Aleu's stank.
> 
> I took a bit of advice from everyone who answered and put them all together. (this was about 5 weeks ago I guess) I diluted the shampoo, and brushed/combed her afterwards. I also brushed her while I was drying her, dealt with the insane shedding the day after, then all was well. If she hadn't have rolled in something yesterday, she would still be smelling nice (or gone from that to no smell at all), and it's helped keep her coat nice and white and soft.


Happy to hear that!
Laika's now putting back some coat  Jack is totally naked now LOL


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> One more week left to wait and than I'll have him! <3


That's awesome!!!! I can't wait for all of the pictures!!!! This is the hardest week! I bet you are so excited though!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> That's awesome!!!! I can't wait for all of the pictures!!!! This is the hardest week! I bet you are so excited though!


I'm already counting the hours left untill I leave LOL xD


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my! How far is he from you?


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Oh my! How far is he from you?


About 600km. In Poland


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That's not too bad at all!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope we'll have a good weather during our trip! 
I can't wait till then!!! )


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope you have good weather also! Ill be hoping you do


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Guys, you have to see this! It's all what I love about huskies! They never stop surprising you!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1lyO8EVzhVU


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

biancap said:


> Guys, you have to see this! It's all what I love about huskies! They never stop surprising you!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1lyO8EVzhVU


I laughed. That has happened to me too!! I always have to remember I'm running a husky, not a border collie. She was also a year and 5 months in this vid, it was one of her (and my) first trials.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

That's how a husky should be  Always crazy <3


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

After 6 years of waiting, I'm proud to announce our new family member:
Kailua Lord Chester aka Chester


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay! Ill say it here too! Congrats!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oooooh goodness. He is a handsome puppy!! Can't wait to see how his mask turns out.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He will have it like his grand daddy Carter - Coventry's Peace Negociator


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love masks and seeing how they change. I just meant that masks change as they grow. They get darker, or lighter, or extend further, or retract, etc. I got stuck with a white puppy so didn't have the pleasure of seeing her markings change!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

My little devil :


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So cute! Call me crazy, but I miss Faolan's puppy stage.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sibe said:


> I laughed. That has happened to me too!! I always have to remember I'm running a husky, not a border collie. She was also a year and 5 months in this vid, it was one of her (and my) first trials.


OMG, just seeing this. That made my day!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Diferences from one week to another  
Damn I love how they grow! LOL 
Chester at 9 weeks









Chester at 10 weeks


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Look at him grow!!!

I think his rear is looking a lot better also his neck and head - they aren't so compact. I love it. He's soooooooooooo handsome!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

The first thing I noticed was his topline, neck and muzzle.
Growing more and more handsome!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, he will be a handsome gentleman, but untill then, I'm enjoying his puppy stage


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I see lots of carter.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He's developing just like his father  
Mike at 3 months


----------



## Casey18 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love huskies! My boyfriend lives in San Francisco and I am planning to move there in a year. Anyone lives in San Francisco? Do you think it's a good location to raise a Husky?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I live in Kentucky and our summers can get pretty up there. We basically stayed in the 100's this year. Mine does just fine.
I think it's area based. If you find a husky that's bred and raised in that area then it should be pretty climate controlled. As long as you don't overdo it, keep the dog where water and air conditioning is available, I don't see how that area woul dbe bad.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

With fresh water, a kiddy pool in the garden and with shade, or kept in the house, with air conditioning it will be just fine and they can live anywhere in warmer regions. I keep the dogs outside, and in summer we used to have about 42 C ... but they have a kiddy pool and some buckets, shade under trees and it's fine. And during summer, they shed...and they look like giant rats LOL


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

biancap said:


> I have a 4 year old female Siberian Husky named Laika with a very sweet and calm temperament!  I took her from some ignorant people who wanted to abandon her in the woods because she isn't a guard dog.
> My dear lady:


Awe what sweet dogs. My husband has always been a fan of Huskys. Laika is a beautiful dog. I can not believe someone would just want to abandon her like that Very sad indeed.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw :3! Look at the three of them together! I like how Chester is licking his nose!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you :hug: !!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Probably my two favorite pictures out of all of them you put up today!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine too  
But I don't want to be the only one who's posting photos around here


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh no! You keep posting those pictures!!!

I have -zero- time to take pictures!!! In a couple weeks I'll have more time though and I'll flood the thread


----------



## Mr_Snips (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is my princess and the only female to hold down the fort...Nikita. We think she is a little under a year old but we dont know...she was abandoned and we rescued her...she has been awesome so far.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Hike!









I finally got a proper 4 dog line, instead of having to add the leash through the 2 dog line to run all 3. Not bad for first time running





"I WANT THAT TURKEY." Ok, you can have it. Freezer burned wild turkey a hunter got last year. Kaytu won't touch it even after 4 days of not eating (tough love is ok for healthy rawfed dogs) but as I don't want her losing much weight and she leads a highly active lifestyle I gave in and let Kaytu have chicken today. Guess the wild turkey will be all for Denali and the kitties!









Sleeeeeepy Nali. She curls up on the foot of the recliner.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Mr_Snips said:


> Here is my princess and the only female to hold down the fort...Nikita. We think she is a little under a year old but we dont know...she was abandoned and we rescued her...she has been awesome so far.


She's a very pretty girl! Congratulations for adoping her and giving her a great home!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome activities there Sibe!  
And the photo with the turkey, Katyu's face xD priceless; those puppy eyes, begging eyes :lol:


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Oh no! You keep posting those pictures!!!
> 
> I have -zero- time to take pictures!!! In a couple weeks I'll have more time though and I'll flood the thread


We're waiting!  
I will post again when I'll have something else than stacked dogs LOL


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> We're waiting!


Oh, you! Because you're being so patient and everything! (Sorry these are all taken from my phone)









This was right after my dad came home from a 3 week stay in the hospital. She was laying on his legs while he was resting. She didn't want to leave his side.









We were watching African Painted Dogs on a live stream - she was really interested in them.









This is my Huskorgi! But not really. I promise you - she's not this fat. But boy - it really is a ridiculous picture (and one I'm not proud of!)


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

She very nice! Always with you  
How's your father?


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Cheser: "Pfff, yeah...right!" 









And some action

















My devilish lil' man:


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

biancap said:


> I will post again when I'll have something else than stacked dogs LOL


I can't help myself :bounce:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> She very nice! Always with you
> How's your father?


Yes - she's my little shadow .
He's doing well - still extremely weak but much better off than he was before he had the surgery! It's a slow progress but he'll get there eventually.

also - I love Chester's face in those first two pictures!!! They're -priceless-!!!!

That last one is very stoic. I love it. It's phenomenal!

I love the running one with Jack and Laika and Laika's eyes are always so wide and open like she's in a perpetual state of surprise!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank good! I wish him a quick recovery 
Yes, Laika is a very crazy lady, especially when it comes to play and run  But still lazier than Chester, who is and will be a bouncing crazy guy 
Jack the most self-mindend one, the term "crazy" defines him perfectly.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Thank good! I wish him a quick recovery
> Yes, Laika is a very crazy lady, especially when it comes to play and run  But still lazier than Chester, who is and will be a bouncing crazy guy
> Jack the most self-mindend one, the term "crazy" defines him perfectly.


Aw, thank you <3 You're a sweetheart!!!
IMO we need more Jack pictures in this thread. He is an honorary Siberian Husky.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok then , some photos with Jack :bounce:
























































And two videos with jack. He was about 2 or 3 years in those videos. (Notice the trees have grown a lot since then)


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

And this is how we sleep...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw yay! Jack pictures!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

YAY we have snow!!! Tomorrow skijoring time!!  
Today, socializing


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Ugh! I'm so jealous!!!!! Send some snow to me


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, I'll send 
Some photos


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Skijoring like the champs they are!!! Looks like so much fun :3

I see Chester is enjoying his first snow


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

All I have is my crappy camera phone.

Leo and his best friend.









and Baby Leo








this was the evil age. he was a terror at this size.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Lovely card Bianca!!!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I didn't want to start a new thread on Huskies since this is here, so Husky owners I have a question! I know this doesn't mean much, but from my experience with Huskies in kennels, all they want to do is run and play. Most were sweet, I had one that turned on me for no apparent reason. 

So here's the question, the complex where I live doesn't allow certain dogs. I understand about some of them and many I don't. I was talking to this owner one day that owned a mixed poodle breed and a Husky. She said Huskies aren't allowed here; I don't see why not except maybe the howling. Are Huskies considered dangerous? I never thought so. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Most likely due to howling. You can always ask. 

But ehy are a breed that has killed before.
"A 1997 study of dog bite fatalities in the years 1979 through 1996 revealed that the following breeds had killed one or more persons: pit bulls, Rottweilers, German shepherds, huskies, Alaskan malamutes, Doberman pinschers, chows, Great Danes, St. Bernards and Akitas. (Dog Bite Related Fatalities," Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, May 30, 1997, Vol. 46, No. 21, pp. 463 et. seq.) Since 1975, fatal attacks have been attributed to dogs from at least 30 breeds."

"In Canine homicides and the dog bite epidemic: do not confuse them, it has been pointed out that the dog bite epidemic as a whole involves all dogs and all dog owners, not just the breeds most likely to kill. In all fairness, therefore, it must be noted that: 

Any dog, treated harshly or trained to attack, may bite a person. Any dog can be turned into a dangerous dog. The owner or handler most often is responsible for making a dog into something dangerous.
An irresponsible owner or dog handler might create a situation that places another person in danger by a dog, without the dog itself being dangerous, as in the case of the Pomeranian that killed the infant (see above).
Any individual dog may be a good, loving pet, even though its breed is considered to be potentially dangerous. A responsible owner can win the love and respect of a dog, no matter its breed. One cannot look at an individual dog, recognize its breed, and then state whether or not it is going to attack. "
http://dogbitelaw.com/dog-bite-statistics/the-breeds-most-likely-to-kill.html


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Siberian Huskies are on the dangerous dog list.
Some of the lists even specifically say the breed is known for it's friendly nature. So.

Unless they're talking about prey drive... which is stupid.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you asking why they're banned or why they're dangerous? 

They're dangerous because they have killed/harmed/attacked a human (most recently I can think of a Siberian out in Pittsburgh and one in Canada that had both been left alone with babies and killed them). They're banned because they have the potential to make a ton of noise - which in an apartment complex is pretty bad. They're also known for their highly destructive tendencies which is a pretty big deterrent for people welcoming the breed.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy new year, husky owners!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Happy new year!!!


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Are you asking why they're banned or why they're dangerous?
> 
> They're dangerous because they have killed/harmed/attacked a human (most recently I can think of a Siberian out in Pittsburgh and one in Canada that had both been left alone with babies and killed them). They're banned because they have the potential to make a ton of noise - which in an apartment complex is pretty bad. They're also known for their highly destructive tendencies which is a pretty big deterrent for people welcoming the breed.


There are several breeds of dogs that insurance companies will not issue insurance to you if you own one. My insurance company has Dalmatians and Alaskan Malamutes were on their list; Siberian Huskies were not. The funny thing about "dangerous" is that any dog can kill - apparently there is a a problem with some Golden Retriever lines where they are being bred with aggressive traits ... a lovable Golden is dangerous!

I saw both sides of their sweet and aggressive personalities back when I owned one - She was very gentle with my sister who was afraid of dogs (sister was married and out of the house) - she would walk up to my sister and basically put her head down to be petted - non aggressive stance. But she didn't like my cousin and was ready to rip him apart anytime he would show up - hackles up, growling and showing teeth - yep, aggressive! . I asked him what he did to her - he claimed nothing but for whatever reason she hated him.

She was a very quiet dog, barked every so often but I could never get her to howl. I don't remember if she caused a lot of damage to our house ... I tend to think not but that not be representative of the breed.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

One of my good friends had a Golden. He attacked her child's head. Nobody else was there to see why.. child swears he didn't do anything and a mother can tell when her kid is lying. Who knows. The dog did have heartworm that was being treated and she thinks that may have been affecting him. I never met the dog so I don't know how he was with the kids, if he actually liked them or just tolerated them. (photo and photo)


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Sibe said:


> One of my good friends had a Golden. He attacked her child's head. Nobody else was there to see why.. child swears he didn't do anything and a mother can tell when her kid is lying. Who knows. The dog did have heartworm that was being treated and she thinks that may have been affecting him. I never met the dog so I don't know how he was with the kids, if he actually liked them or just tolerated them. (photo and photo)


Those are nasty wounds from a "friendly" dog ... hope the child will be (is) OK!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

He was ok, got to have an awesome mohawk for a while! It healed well, it happened several years ago.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Last weekend we had a guest! Chester's brother, Kailua Lullaby Twitter - Twitter  We had a lot of great time and took a lot of photos with them  
























Chester has grown a lot, I can't believe he's already 4 months old.
A bit dirty  

















And we had fun with Laika too


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awwwwww! Who's the handsome young man dancing with Laika? 

Chester certainly is coming into his own!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He's name is Sophie's Pearl Prince of the Universe - Opel  A crazy dog LOL. Almost 2 years and has a mind of a 4 month old puppy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That expression on his face is priceless!!

Laika is looking lovely as always 

And I see Mr. Jack snuck into a picture!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Biancap, you take wonderful photos!


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've never seen an aggressive Husky in my life LOL. My husky is just so loveable and just wants to play all the time...

Sometimes he growls and if you don't know him too well you'd think it's an aggressive type growl. But he only does it to let u know he's not happy with you..or he's bored and just wants to hear himself makes noise LOL. He's never bitten anyone. He's still a puppy (7months). And he does a lot of play biting, but he never chomps down on you lol. I can put my hand in his mouth and he'll just gently nibble on it...it doesn't hurt at all. 

He's a cutie pie! I wish I had another one...but I can barely handle him sometimes, so I'll just hold off on that! LOL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Erica914 said:


> View attachment 42025
> 
> I've never seen an aggressive Husky in my life LOL. My husky is just so loveable and just wants to play all the time...
> 
> ...


I unfortunately have. A woman with 3 out of control huskies used to visit a local dog park sometimes. Her male charged in and attacked a pitbull once. When she finally got it off, the pit had *just* spun free from its owner's hold and the woman's really old stiff husky was right in front of him. He of course redirected, and being a pitbull, did a fair bit of damage to defenseless old husky. Ripped her ear and her eye was bleeding. All because of her unbelievably aggressive male. I typically would leave when I saw them approaching the park but for whatever reason didn't that time so saw the whole thing. And then she wanted the pittie owner to pay for all the vet bills.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello I am new to this forum you guys just beautiful huskies I have a 1 year old husky named Lokey he is beautiful. 
Question how cna i add images to my post? thanks in advance


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting way to spell "Loki." I like it! Unless it's a reference to something else? Share some pictures!!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Interesting way to spell "Loki." I like it! Unless it's a reference to something else? Share some pictures!!


 no i wanted him to be unique with his name so i spelled it Lokey lol i am trying to post pic but i dont know how


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

here he is 2 months old sorry images are from my phone


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

here is was hospitalize he had a intestinal virus he was at the hospital from almost 4 weeks


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

biancap said:


> Hi to all Siberian Husky owners! :wave:
> 
> I invite you all to have our discussions about these wonderful fur-kids and tell your story!


Hi Bianca! My name's Anda, and I'm from Romania too (Buna!) 
However I reside in Canada now, it's been 10 years since I moved here. I've had a husky, an all-golden cream one named Aki, when I was still in Romania.

Anyways, just wanted to say, your Laika is gorgeous! And so is Jack. I'm sorry to hear your girl was about to be thrown in the forest; since I lived in Romania, I know how people usually treat animals there, and I'm really ashamed of that. Glad you saved her. 
I used to feed homeless, abandoned dogs in Rosiori de Vede (picture attached) and I saw you were kinda into photography, aren't you? Well I am too! It seems we have a few things in common, a part from being both Romanians :laugh:

I love how you do races with your husky; around, if not on February 1, 2013, I will get a wolfdog cub, and hopefully, I will train him to be an ''improvised'' sled dog. But I will for sure teach him to go on hikes in the mountain, as I am a big fan of that!

Look forward to hear more from you and your pups!


----------



## Luccistar (Jan 19, 2013)

Here are the pics!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a question what is the best way to comb a siberian husky. My dog hates when i try combing him and starts to nibble on my hands


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

ETA: Before the brush ever touches him you need to let him sniff it! Present it to him, let him get a good sniff, then start these exercises. Each time you go to brush him, let him sniff it first.

Have treats in one hand, the comb in the other. Touch the comb to him, on his shoulder, and give him a treat with your other hand right in front of his face at the same time. Don't make a brushing stroke, just touch it. Do this all over his body. Then do very short strokes, giving him one or two treats to keep him interested and facing forward. Do this all over his body. Then do it again, but instead of holding the treat right in front of his face have him wait a couple seconds to get the treat if that makes sense- brush a short stroke then give the treat. Work up to doing two short strokes before giving a treat. Then 2 long strokes. A few short strokes. Mix it up.

You can also try having him occupied with something like a stuffed Kong. Put the Kong down and let him start getting into it. Do a few short brush strokes then take the Kong away. Then give it back, brush a few more strokes, then take it away. DO NOT do this if he has any resource guarding issues.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

As for actual brushing method, this is what I do. I have an undercoat rake and a flea comb. A slicker brush works too, but a flea comb is better.

First I run the rake through to make sure there are no tangles, and during coat blowing season to help get any large clumps. Then I start at the back end, and backcomb gently (brushing the fur the opposite way it grows). Take a spray bottle and *mist* the fur. You don't want it soaking wet, just slightly dampened. Take the flea comb and do short back coming plucking-type strokes (don't actually be plucking and ripping the fur out), starting at the back of the dog and moving toward the front. I do one side, then the other side, then the neck.

This gets out soooo much fur and is very gentle. In summer it really help keep the dog cool as apart from getting out all that fur, it leaves the coat up and airy. The dog looks super fluffy too.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you for the advice on combing my Siberian Husky. as i was scrolling down i notice that my dog looks a lot more fluffy than most Siberian Husky, My dog has a mixture of Long Fur and short fur why is that?


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Because of genetics. Whooly coated siberians are not prefered neither in conformation shows, nor for sledding.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Luccistar - Nice to meet you! It's lovely to meet someone from the same country  
Unfortunately the conditions didn't change, the stray dogs are still roaming the cities and authorites are not doing anything, and they better appeal to euthanase them or to shoot them...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's just a different coat type. There are wooly huskies. From my understanding though, they are often culled especially up north where huskies are used as sled dogs. The long fur "snowballs" and gathers snow in it, meaning the dog will freeze to death outside.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah i see yeah my dog only has a patch of long fur lol and the rest just like a medium/short fur i will see if i can find a good picture of his back and his body


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Too quiet around here...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awwwwwwww! Laika and Chester are so cute!!!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Lokey chilling in the sofa


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Lokey's sweet and fluffy  I like his atitude


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you Niraya


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Thank you Niraya


You're quite welcome dear !


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

biancap said:


> Lokey's sweet and fluffy  I like his atitude


 Thank you. he is a great companion. Does any one know why some Huskies don't howl? Lokey don't howl all he does is bark to get attention, woo woo sounds and small "talks" but now howls. would be nice to have some howls at times lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

My husky has never howled in her life.

On the one hand, small blessing. On the other hand, eh ;A; I've been trying to get her to howl for 6 years and never happened.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> My husky has never howled in her life.
> 
> On the one hand, small blessing. On the other hand, eh ;A; I've been trying to get her to howl for 6 years and never happened.


 i guess if they have it they have it lol


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Since I hardly post any pictures in this thread;

I drove down to Maryland (about 3 and a half hours) this past weekend to visit a very good friend of mine from a Siberian Husky forum I'm a part of. They also had their first Maryland H2M2 (Husky Huddle Malamute Mingle) that weekend as well. So we packed up Bella and went!

2 other Siberian's that made it out. Roxy (the black/white) and Khuno (the all white).









Bella (on the ground), Khuno, and Ghost (the dilute black/white)









Look at them pretty smiles!









More teeth (they look mean but aren't)









Bella trying to climb over Ghost









Bella (left) Ghost (right)









This wasn't intentional and they weren't posed for this. It just happened and it was cute.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Had a question I am thinking of neutering my dog is there any benefits from doing this? I have notice he has gotten a little bit aggressive towards other male dogs when my girl friend is holding him or he is around her, I dont know if he is just jealous or over protective.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lokey said:


> Had a question I am thinking of neutering my dog is there any benefits from doing this? I have notice he has gotten a little bit aggressive towards other male dogs when my girl friend is holding him or he is around her, I dont know if he is just jealous or over protective.


 That's more of a training issue.

I'm not a fan of neutering until about 2 years old most of the time. I like for the dogs to grow naturally.
Check out these articles.
*Long term effects, which clearly outlines the pros/cons- http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

*Considerations, including increase in fears, sound sensitivity, and aggression- http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/earlyspayconsiderations.pdf

*Concerning aggression and fearful dogs- http://www.doglistener.co.uk/neutering/spaying_neutering.shtml

*Behavior and physical affects, which shows the correlation between neutering and increased aggression- http://www.sccgov.org/keyboard/attachments/Committee%20Agenda/2011/April%2019,%202011/203472591/TMPKeyboard203477047.pdf

*Increase in bone cancer- http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/11/11/1434.full


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Well - I figured this was a good place to start!

In about three-ish weeks* I'll be bringing home a little bundle of Siberian Husky fluff!

He will be known as Boreayl's Dare to Dream, Call name; Mechta (russian for dream).


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Huzzah, Niraya!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Well - I figured this was a good place to start!
> 
> In about three-ish wings I'll be bringing home a little bundle of Siberian Husky fluff!
> 
> He will be known as Boreayl's Dare to Dream, Call name; Mechta (russian for dream).


So you decided on the Agouti boy? yay! Love the name.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya - This is great news! I'm very happy for you!!! *hugs* I can't wait to see the little fur ball  Btw great photos with lovely Bella  She's so happy! 

It's better to spay/neuter any dog without chinological value.
It brings a lot of benfits for both of you:
- He will not be as aggressive as before and will be much easier to control and train the dog.
- Decreases the risk of prostate and testicular cancer
- Have a longer lifespan
- Prevents unwanted litters and overpopulation
- He won't try to jump over the fence to search for females in heat
As for females:
- Decreases the risk of breast cancer and tumors
- No risk of piometra
- Also a longer lifespan
- The female won't go in heat anymore
- Prevents unwanted litters

Neither mare nor female will NOT get fat after the surgery. It depends on the diet.


And now to finish this and the words " spaying dogs without chinological values" should not be misunderstood, breeders have encountered a lot of these problems too, such as priometra to top winning females or loosing them after they diagnosed the cause. Also excellent males with prostate or testicular problems have been excluded from repoduction.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

baincap, do you have a source for all that info? Spaying and neutering is linked with increased aggression, likely because you're removing the source of calming hormones like seratonin. This is from the first link I posted, from NAIA:

On balance, it appears that no compelling case can be made for neutering most male dogs, especially
immature male dogs, in order to prevent future health problems. The number of health problems associated
with neutering may exceed the associated health benefits in most cases.

On the positive side, neutering male dogs
• eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
• reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)

On the negative side, neutering male dogs
• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
• increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
• triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

For female dogs, the situation is more complex. The number of health benefits associated with spaying may
exceed the associated health problems in some (not all) cases. On balance, whether spaying improves the
odds of overall good health or degrades them probably depends on the age of the female dog and the
relative risk of various diseases in the different breeds.

On the positive side, spaying female dogs
• if done before 2.5 years of age, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common
malignant tumors in female dogs
• nearly eliminates the risk of pyometra, which otherwise would affect about 23% of intact female
dogs; pyometra kills about 1% of intact female dogs
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• removes the very small risk (0.5%) from uterine, cervical, and ovarian tumors

On the negative side, spaying female dogs
• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in larger breeds with a poor prognosis
• increases the risk of splenic hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 2.2 and cardiac hemangiosarcoma by
a factor of >5; this is a common cancer and major cause of death in some breeds
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of obesity by a factor of 1.6-2, a common health problem in dogs with many
associated health problems
• causes urinary “spay incontinence” in 4-20% of female dogs
• increases the risk of persistent or recurring urinary tract infections by a factor of 3-4
• increases the risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, and vaginitis, especially for female dogs
spayed before puberty
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract tumors
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Longer lifespan is likely because dogs are less likely to want to escape and roam in search of a mate which can lead to being hit by cars, fights with wildlife, etc.

Huskies are known to be escape artists anyway, and I don't recommend leaving any dog unattended in a backyard ever no matter what breed (in a secured kennel or similar is ok). They ruin your yard, dig under the fence or climb out, people can harass or provoke your dog, bad habits form like fence running and barking at everything that passes by, and so on.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Huzzah, Niraya!






ChaosIsAWeim said:


> So you decided on the Agouti boy? yay! Love the name.


it's a toss up between the red girl and the agouti boy still. Each has it's pros and cons. From a breeding aspect I'd have more freedom of choice for a mate with the red girl is my understanding and I'd be more limited with the boy. Maybe you can help me choose and offer your opinion on that 



biancap said:


> Niraya - This is great news! I'm very happy for you!!! *hugs* I can't wait to see the little fur ball  Btw great photos with lovely Bella  She's so happy!


 Thanks Bianca!!  I'll have pictures and pedigrees of the parents as soon as I'm for sure which one I'll be getting.

Bella had a lot of fun with the other huskies and Ghost


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Bucket 'o' puppies (somewhere in there is mine)








Copyright Boreayl Siberians


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I hate this thread, everytime I come on here I am tempted to give into my fiances pleas for one of these darlings...then I have to remind myself of the HAIR, howling...but they are so stinkin cute. lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

RED GIRL
RED GIRL
Take the Red Girl!

Not only is she ggoorrgeeeouussss, but she's got a look about her... she's either meant for you or me one xD


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well yeah, with the female you will have the choice of who to breed to, with help from the breeder of course. With the male, there are a couple options, either you get a female to breed him to, the breeder uses him if he turns out nice, or he will have to do well in the show ring and/or get out there for other people to see him and then maybe they would want to use him, but not many people (at least they shouldn't) would want to use an unproven male.

If the agouti male turns out really nice, and I think he will, it really shouldn't matter about his color (which I know you know already). 

I mean it is really your choice.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh dear  this is soooooooooooooooooo difficult! 

I am planning to acquire a second dog later (read: MUCH later) on from her breeding program and an agouti wouldn't necessarily be hard for me to wait on either for pet or show. (I'm slowly working my way to a small recreational for fun sledding/carting/joring team lol)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Oh dear  this is soooooooooooooooooo difficult!
> 
> I am planning to acquire a second dog later (read: MUCH later) on from her breeding program and an agouti wouldn't necessarily be hard for me to wait on either for pet or show. (I'm slowly working my way to a small recreational for fun sledding/carting/joring team lol)


Which one does she believe would be best for a first show dog?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> RED GIRL
> RED GIRL
> Take the Red Girl!
> 
> Not only is she ggoorrgeeeouussss, but she's got a look about her... she's either meant for you or me one xD


Lol! Everyone is leaning on the red girl. I have to wait for the final evals here in a couple weeks. =/


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Which one does she believe would be best for a first show dog?


She places them gray,red,agouti, black boy. She says the red and agouti are *very* close, though.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, they are precious!! I'll take 1 bucket of puppies please.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll get on that order for you, Sibe 

Chaos - I guess it helps if I read the full post you made! I missed the "first show dog" part. I'll have to ask but she's been liking the red for me.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats Niraya! All are beautiful. Glad I don't have to make that decision. Might end up with a whole bucket full.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Sibe said:


> baincap, do you have a source for all that info? Spaying and neutering is linked with increased aggression, likely because you're removing the source of calming hormones like seratonin.


 Breeders and vets I talked with have told me about these. Anyway, thank you for posting  Good to know more about spaying and neutering.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

OMG Niraya!!! They are so sweet!Ooooh I want to cuddle them!!!I want a bucket of them too. 
I'd choose the red girl  Bring more photos with them! <3


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Fresh photos with Chester


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Look how big he's getting!!! When is his first show?

A few more weeks and I'll have my puppy  We'll see which one!
Also - Bianca Westminster Dog Show starts today if you didn't know


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He was 3 weeks ago, he got very promising  The next one is on 30 March
I know, tomorrow are the huskies  Fizzy will be there!! I can't wait to see our uncle!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw!! Yay!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedentries.php?breed=sibhusk


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Quite a few dogs I want to watch!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

There sure will be some amazingly stunning huskies there and also I can't wait to see the dogs that I like


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Westminster 2013 Siberian Husky results:
BOB: Highlander's Rumour Has It









Select Bitch ( BOS I guess): Myla'N Twister's Rocksanne 









Select Male: Snowmist's Quicksilver Speigas 









Winners: Innisfree Just One
Reserve Winners: Innisfree Full Of Misschief


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Opposite Sex was GCH. Topaz Silver Lining.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you 
BOS: Topaz Silver Lining


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Look at all the pretty grays/whites!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

It was a pleasure seeing them enjoying the ring. It's a pity that there were some absent dogs


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

biancap said:


> It was a pleasure seeing them enjoying the ring. It's a pity that there were some absent dogs


Probably couldn't make it because of Nemo.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Probably couldn't make it because of Nemo.


I'm actually not surprised at the one dog not showing. Second year he's been a no-show. And I know they weren't affected by Nemo - they live near me and they got less snow than us.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Rumour


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Breed judging: 
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/#/Breed%20Judging/2013/Working/vid:2624933


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

This is an old picture but:









Boreayl's Dare To Dream; Mechta


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

YAY!

wordssss


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I love her!  

Kailua Lord Chester at 5 months and 1 week :


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Wooo look at him! He's growing up!!! <3

So..my ticker is a little off and I'm far too lazy to go and change the damn thing.

I'll be driving the 10 hours (22ish hours roundtrip because of potty breaks!) leaving next Saturday night/early Sunday morning (2/23-24) to go get the little swirly dog! Let the countdown begin! (***hoping*** to get a few updated pictures tonight or tomorrow of her)


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

updated 8 week picture!









Showing off that color!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

OMG she's sooooo cute!!  I want to cuddle her!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Adorable! You must be so excited!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

winniec777 said:


> Adorable! You must be so excited!


I am  
(too short)


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Cerea! I am so happy for you!!! soo cute! I am also very jealous.

Since I am like the only malamute owner that comes on here. 

I am posting another picture of my girl. 
Taking a break from bikjoring. The trail has mix of sidewalk and dirt trail.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> Cerea! I am so happy for you!!! soo cute! I am also very jealous.


Thanks Erica!!!!! We get her in three days!!! There will be so many pictures!

Aw and there is Miss Maggie!!! How are you guys liking that like foot of snow Q is dropping on you guys?  I hope you're staying safe


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

yay!!! We are looking at next year for our next malamute. We got to finish this lease. Combine weight of 100 for 2 dogs. Maggie is 73 pounds of it and they don't allow puppies. Sigh! 

We are good! It snowed more snow than we have gotten all year! The plow trucks are amazing here. I really want to invest in a sled for the trail we bikejore on it is covered with snow! I just think these Colorado drivers see snow and FREAK out. lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats Niraya, she is very pretty. I bet you can't wait.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Congrats Niraya, she is very pretty. I bet you can't wait.


Thanks Chaos! I am pretty excited  - my ticker is off but we're leaving Sat. night to bring her home Sunday.

I'm going to miss sleep


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Thanks Chaos! I am pretty excited  - my ticker is off but we're leaving Sat. night to bring her home Sunday.
> 
> I'm going to miss sleep


Lol comes with the territory


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya - We're waiting for news  (hope you had a nice trip and had a lot of rest)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so flippin' excited for you Niraya!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a question were can I find a really good harness for my Siberian husky?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lokey said:


> I had a question were can I find a really good harness for my Siberian husky?


I got my harness from Alpine Outfitters, really great company


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I got my harness from Alpine Outfitters, really great company


Cool Thank you, planning on buying a bicycle myself and do some bicycle jogging with him


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lokey said:


> I had a question were can I find a really good harness for my Siberian husky?


 What type of harness? For pulling? For walking? General use? *Nevermind!* just saw your second post 

Whatever you get, make sure it is padded. Plain nylon webbing will rub their fur off.

Alpine Outfitters is excellent. I have an Adjustable Urban Trail Harness and also an X-back Harness from them, and I also bot both my 2 and 4-dog mushing lines from them.

I also have a great X-back from Black Ice that I've had over 2 years and is still holding up great. I don't know how long harnesses normally last, but it's still in great shape.

If you don't want your dog to be pulling nonstop, DO NOT get an X-back. X-backs are designed to have tension on them, and when the dog isn't pulling it will bunch up and not fit right, at least in my experience. Go with the Urban Trail harness.

For a bike, I recommend using a mountain bike. Cruisers are big and bulky, and road bikes are light and not so great on dirt. Make sure it has a good head tube to attach the line around. A bike like this doesn't have the best head tube:









Go for one like this if you can (this is a roadie, but ignore that and just look at the head tube lol). It's less about the head tube, and more about having the space between the "down tube" and the "cross."


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> What type of harness? For pulling? For walking? General use? *Nevermind!* just saw your second post
> 
> Whatever you get, make sure it is padded. Plain nylon webbing will rub their fur off.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you that is really helpful. I had another question were in California can I go hiking/ or be able to take a bicycle just ride with my dog?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

What part of Cali are you in? I only know SoCal info.

Dirt paths are best. Concrete sidewalks are ok, but are more punishing on joints than dirt. I do dirt whenever possible, and hit a bit of sidewalk around the neighborhood. Around here most parks have a dirt trail going around them. I just ride along, and always give right of way to everyone else. I stop, get off the bike, and lead the dogs around other people/dogs/horses/etc. Or if we're gaining on someone to pass them, I always call out "on your left/right" to pass them. If they have dogs or it's a horse, I ask if they would mind waiting a sec so we can get around.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> What part of Cali are you in? I only know SoCal info.
> 
> Dirt paths are best. Concrete sidewalks are ok, but are more punishing on joints than dirt. I do dirt whenever possible, and hit a bit of sidewalk around the neighborhood. Around here most parks have a dirt trail going around them. I just ride along, and always give right of way to everyone else. I stop, get off the bike, and lead the dogs around other people/dogs/horses/etc. Or if we're gaining on someone to pass them, I always call out "on your left/right" to pass them. If they have dogs or it's a horse, I ask if they would mind waiting a sec so we can get around.


i live in Los Angeles so i don't know if there are any in Los Angeles.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Ugh! So after a 21 hour drive roundtrip and a small nap - I've finally found the energy to update this thread with pictures of the little one!









The start of our drive home!









We stopped for food - she got to play on a rock.









Bottle was her best friend for the ride.









Kurt set her up a little...bed...to lay on while he plays his games.









A friend of mine mailed out a matching collar/leash/harness that she had and no longer uses - she thought Mechta would look great in it - and she was right!









And just a cutsie picture!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah too cute.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

YAYAYAY!! SO glad you finally got her, Ceara!!!! Can't wait to see her grow <3

What does Bella think of her?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lokey said:


> i live in Los Angeles so i don't know if there are any in Los Angeles.


 Join the SoCal Working Snow Dogs group on yahoo 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SoCalWorkingSnowDogs/


NIRAYA!!! OMG!!!!!! SHE IS SO STINKIN' CUUUUTE!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibe said:


> NIRAYA!!! OMG!!!!!! SHE IS SO STINKIN' CUUUUTE!!


Hah! Thanks  She's pretty adorable!


----------



## alexlucas (Feb 4, 2013)

Are siberian huskys always the alpha dog? Do they get a long with other dogs lets say a labrador retriever?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

alexlucas said:


> Are siberian huskys always the alpha dog? Do they get a long with other dogs lets say a labrador retriever?


They're just like any other breed of dog out there - so yes they get along with other breeds (assuming they're raised and cared for and socialized properly). My black and white girl, Bella, her best friend (and only small animal friends) are an 11 pound dachshund and a 20 pound mixed breed dog that my neighbor has.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!! She's soooooo adorable!! <3 I like her very much!  
I can't wait to see how she develops 
Congratulations Niraya!!!!!!!!!!  I'm happy for you!!!!  *hugs*


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hehehe! I found the thread .... now I have two to see photos in Niraya!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!! She's soooooo adorable!! <3 I like her very much!
> I can't wait to see how she develops
> Congratulations Niraya!!!!!!!!!!  I'm happy for you!!!!  *hugs*


Thanks Bianca!! <3 *hugs*! She's a ton of fun so far! I hope when you get around to coming out to the states you'll be able to see her!



Abbylynn said:


> Hehehe! I found the thread .... now I have two to see photos in Niraya!


Great job ! Double dose of Siberian Huskies!


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no, you've set a dangerous precedent, letting her up on the computer table. ;-) 

Don't be surprised if she suddenly jumps up there out of the blue when she is bigger. These northern dogs tend to be "give an inch and they will take a mile" kind of dogs.

Can't wait to see her grow and what kind of trouble she gets into!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

samshine said:


> Oh no, you've set a dangerous precedent, letting her up on the computer table. ;-)
> 
> Don't be surprised if she suddenly jumps up there out of the blue when she is bigger. These northern dogs tend to be "give an inch and they will take a mile" kind of dogs.
> 
> Can't wait to see her grow and what kind of trouble she gets into!


Oh, I know all about the "give an inch take a mile" thing lol. She's not my first Siberian . My boyfriend thought the whole "sit her on the table while I play games" thing was a good idea!

She's already causing lots of trouble lol no need to wait for her to grow!


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

So perhaps your real issue is boyfriend training? LOL


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

samshine said:


> So perhaps your real issue is boyfriend training? LOL


I could definitely agree with that assessment


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Obligatory new puppy pictures update:
Ride home pictures:

















Home pictures!
















(This is part of structured playtime. Bella has to be held because she gets a little too excited/rambunctious. I'm happy to say though that she's getting better slowly)








(I love this picture)









Went to visit a friend at her work the other day (taken from her cell):


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

More pictures at home:
















It's so blurry but it was SOOOOOOOOO cute! (though Bella looked away)








Bella getting her foot eaten again (notice no holding!)
















I-love- this little mark on her chest!

Vet visit!:








My friend in Colorado sent us a leash/collar/harness matching set. So Mechta got dressed up to go to the vet!








She's such a good girl.








Being a puppy - rough life.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Niraya ... Mechta is so beautiful! I love her "dress-up" collar and leash also.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe ... Niraya ... Mechta is so beautiful! I love her "dress-up" collar and leash also.


Thanks  that collar/leash really go spectacularly with her coat. I could use the leash more often but it clashes with her extremely hot pink collar she is sporting right now. lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Thanks  that collar/leash really go spectacularly with her coat. I could use the leash more often but it clashes with her extremely hot pink collar she is sporting right now. lol


Hot pink seems to be a good choice for her coat collar. Nice contrast! ( I am moving on to lavender for Leah )


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Hot pink seems to be a good choice for her coat collar. Nice contrast! ( I am moving on to lavender for Leah )


And spectacular it looks on Miss Leah!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

she is sooo damn adorable. i love her coat color


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

alexlucas said:


> Are siberian huskys always the alpha dog? Do they get a long with other dogs lets say a labrador retriever?


 There is no such thing as an "alpha dog" the way you're thinking of it. "Alpha" basically means the parents in a wolf pack. Alpha dogs breed and raise puppies.

Any dog can get along with any other breed. Of course huskies and labs can be friends. My huskies have friends that are lab, lab mix, jack russel, beagle, lab/poodle mix, other huskies, ACD, GSD, mastiff, cane corso, greyhound, chow, akita, australian shepherd, border collie, irish setter, golden retriever, giant schnauzer, great dane, foxhound, weimeraner, and many many others and mixes from toy breeds to giant breeds. 

Every dog is different. You must start with a good puppy from a good breeder, not a pet shop or backyard breeder. Positive socialization and positive training are key. Your puppy must be positively exposed to a wide variety of people, places, noises, dogs, and other animals when it is still a young puppy and continue to be positively exposed throughout it's adolescence and adult life. Don't wait until a dog is 6 months old to start training. Training starts from day 1 (ok, maybe a little later when the pups are more able to interact) with the momma dog and littermates and you have to keep that up. Positive exposure means you go at the dog's pace. You do not force the dog into situations it is not comfortable with. If your dog submissively rolls on its back to meet another dog, you don't grab it and make it stand up. If your dog startles at automatic sliding doors when trying to enter a pet store, you don't drag it through. You always use treats, praise, and play to reward brave decisions and curiosity.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Great photos Niraya!! I love the girls! Mechta is really gorgeous!I love her face  
Bella is so much like Laika!!! She was just the same with baby Chester


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw thanks Bianca! 

I'm hoping things will get better between them soon!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a question where can i find a good scooter to take my dog for some fun scootering?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lokey said:


> I had a question where can i find a good scooter to take my dog for some fun scootering?


 Diggler makes great scooters. http://digglerstore.com/collections/dog-scooters

My preference is for a mountain bike though, it's hilly here and I much prefer pedaling to one-legged scooting when I need to provide some of my own power.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Diggler makes great scooters. http://digglerstore.com/collections/dog-scooters
> 
> My preference is for a mountain bike though, it's hilly here and I much prefer pedaling to one-legged scooting when I need to provide some of my own power.


Thank you, yeah i am looking to see what would be best here in Los Angeles Cali i was thinking of rollerblades but there is a lot of bumps here so that wouldnt be safe for either of us so i was looking for a scooter or bike


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm in San Diego. There are a couple places near me where a scooter would work great but mostly I'm really, really glad I have a bike. Singletrack mountain bike paths are really fun, but I'm not sure I'd be able to do them on a scooter with roots and little holes and sandy patches and such. I've never been on a scooter like that so I'm not sure how well they handle rougher terrain.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I'm in San Diego. There are a couple places near me where a scooter would work great but mostly I'm really, really glad I have a bike. Singletrack mountain bike paths are really fun, but I'm not sure I'd be able to do them on a scooter with roots and little holes and sandy patches and such. I've never been on a scooter like that so I'm not sure how well they handle rougher terrain.


 Ah ok cool thanks i will look into the mountain bikes then thanks


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Gah I know I posted this somewhere but I can't find it. Make sure the bike has space around the head tube to attach the line.

Some mountain bikes are like this, where the "top tube" and "down tube" come together and touch at the front. There is no gap to put the line around.









You don't want that if you can avoid it. Look for one like this, where there is a gap between the top and down tube, so the line can be attached there.









I talk about in my "how to" vid. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgKwEdkCOUU


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Gah I know I posted this somewhere but I can't find it. Make sure the bike has space around the head tube to attach the line.
> 
> Some mountain bikes are like this, where the "top tube" and "down tube" come together and touch at the front. There is no gap to put the line around.
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks that really helps. a lot


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

How's Mechta doing, Niraya?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

We like sticks so we're doing well!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

OMG I love that cute face so much!!!!! <3


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Niraya said:


> We like sticks so we're doing well!


I love that photo!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Free stacked @ 12 weeks (16.4 pounds today at the vet!)


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I like her very much!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Yesterday we were at a National Dog Show and Chester went Very Promising, Best Puppy and...... BEST PUPPY IN SHOW!!!  I'm such a proud momma lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, congrats!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay Bianca and Yay Chester!!!

Congratulations !


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you very much !!!!!!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

News from the double international dog show from the past weekend: 
Kailua Lord Chester went very promising, best puppy and selected first 6 in the finals. 
Next day he went very promising, best puppy and BEST PUPPY IN SHOW!!!!  


























Chester at 7 months old


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, GO CHESTER!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay!! 

He's looking so good!


----------



## Vesla (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's my guy Demon. He decided after a long walk the water bowl was the best place to rest before going inside.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you! He is amazing !  
Welcome Vesla! Tell us more about Demon


----------



## Vesla (Mar 26, 2013)

Demon is well the opposite of what I'm used to. I grew up with some crazy huskies but he's a real laid back guy that just likes to cuddle and enjoy life. However we can't leave windows open and step out of the room because he will jump out them. he doesn't leave the yard but I don't want to take any chances so we've begun closing the windows even if we're only going to the bathroom lol. He's a sweetheart, great with the kids, loves everyone and I wouldn't trade him for the world. My husband got him off craigslist for my birthday because he knew I'd been missing my childhood huskies. He came to us fully vetted and microchipped with a lifetime membership with the AKC. he's also papered but he's neutered so no showing for us.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome! He sounds like a great dog. How old is he?

My rescue husky is an escape artist and jumped through a window screen shortly after we got her. She doesn't stick around though, she runs. When she gets out she bolts, not a care in the world. It's terrifying. I've worked a ton with her on not bursting through doors- sit, stay, and wait to be released. She also has learned to reorient to me after going through the door. That training along with mushing for exercise and to give her a good outlet to run has definitely saved her life.


----------



## Vesla (Mar 26, 2013)

He is 12 months old as of the first of this month. We were actually shocked the first time it happened. We'd went to the store and left the windows open to keep are circulating because it gets hot as heck here in Texas and I didn't want him to overheat. Well we came home to him laying in the front lawn. Neighbor was out doing yard work and she told me he jumped out the window and never left that spot. He has excellent recall as well. Prior to him I didn't believe the words Recall+Husky worked together at all lol. The dogs I grew up with would have been long gone and they were good dogs.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He's a sweet boy  
My huskies are two totally opposite in temperament. Laika is very much like your dog, a calm and laid back dog, good with everyone and loves kids, but she would run away if given the chance, very indepentend girl. Chester, on the other side, is crazy and playful, but he would stick next to me no matter what.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd like to post some photos and information about proportions and gait of the Siberian Husky  

Structure:









Wrong sidegait:

















Legs too short:









And some illustrated standards:
http://illustratedstandard.com/illex5.jpg

http://www.shca.org/is_images/1969_Illustrated_Standard.pdf

http://www.kossok.com/kossok/Introduction.html


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Chester at 7 months


----------



## Laika_ (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all! I'm new to the Siberian Husky world. But i'm excited to be a part of it  I've never done SO much research on a dog breed. But it's fun to learn everything about them. Let me introduce you to my little girl Laika!  I'm more than excited to see how her mask will turn out! I hope she keeps the black eye spot/eyeliner thing she has going on  She is a HANDFUL but she's so much fun and the fastest learner. I've recently taught her to sit before going outside to play. i've been potty training, and she does so well overnight. I've also started crate training her, which she's doing okay in. She's never longer than an hour in there and she does so well. 
I also have a question, what do you husky owners feed you're puppies? I've been wanting to get her into a better diet because I want to take really good care of her coat so it stays soft and shiny all the time. The breeder was feeding his puppies Beneful, but I heard blue buffalo was good? Or if they're a recommended dog food for them i'd be more than happy if I could know so i can start her on something better than what she's eating now. Thanks!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome!!!  My female is also Laika!  
I feed them with Pro Plan and home made food for them like: rice, meat, beaf, carrots, etc.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Definitely not Beneful! 
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/beneful.html

I do a raw diet for mine. Basically, 80% meat, 10% edible bone, 10% organ. All raw, as nature intended. http://www.chanceslittlewebsite.com...88/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.6.pdf

If you want to stick with kibble I'd at least go for something grain free. Dogfoodadvisor has a pretty good list. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/5-star/


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

biancap said:


> Chester at 7 months


Beautiful Husky, Stunning coloring too.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Obligatory 4 month old stacked photo (sorry for the background it's all I had to work with today)


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Laika_ said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the Siberian Husky world. But i'm excited to be a part of it  I've never done SO much research on a dog breed. But it's fun to learn everything about them. Let me introduce you to my little girl Laika!  I'm more than excited to see how her mask will turn out! I hope she keeps the black eye spot/eyeliner thing she has going on  She is a HANDFUL but she's so much fun and the fastest learner. I've recently taught her to sit before going outside to play. i've been potty training, and she does so well overnight. I've also started crate training her, which she's doing okay in. She's never longer than an hour in there and she does so well.
> I also have a question, what do you husky owners feed you're puppies? I've been wanting to get her into a better diet because I want to take really good care of her coat so it stays soft and shiny all the time. The breeder was feeding his puppies Beneful, but I heard blue buffalo was good? Or if they're a recommended dog food for them i'd be more than happy if I could know so i can start her on something better than what she's eating now. Thanks!


Such a cute puppy! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!!!

As for your food question:
I feed a rotational diet between different protein sources/brands (I feed kibble as raw isn't doable for me). I rotate between Taste of the Wild, Acana, Diamond Puppy and Extreme Athlete.


----------



## Laika_ (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. You all have some really beautiful dogs! I cannot wait until my Laika grows up too look like these. I was thinking of taking a picture of her once of month too see how much she's grown and changed. Maybe I can get her to stack. 



biancap said:


> Welcome!!!  My female is also Laika!
> I feed them with Pro Plan and home made food for them like: rice, meat, beaf, carrots, etc.


Aw! She's beautiful!  And maybe i'll check out pro-plan. Thanks!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Obligatory 4 month old stacked photo (sorry for the background it's all I had to work with today)


Oh my, she's growing beautifuly!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Beautiful Husky, Stunning coloring too.


Thank you very much!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Laika and Chester yesterday


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Good looking dogs, i had a question i was interested in buying another Siberian husky to do company with my 1 year old Lokey, do you guys/gals have any breeders in mind that i can call or contact via email? i am looking for a female husky thanks  again beautiful dogs


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

My dog Lokey as of yesterday 1 year 4 months http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj498/crislop89/Lokey_zps7d22ee5b.jpg


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I got Denali from a breeder in Hemet, Shamrock Siberians (website seems currently down but do a google search for some info, I can send you contact info)

Check out Kaos Siberians http://www.kaossiberians.com/ ETA: Seems like they may no longer be breeding http://www.kaossiberians.blogspot.com/

Kyrie (website also down, Nali's sire is from Kyrie)

Edit: Scratch Echo Call from the list. Apparently the pump out a lot of puppies.. like 4 litters, all being raised in a garage. Not a kennel I'd personally want to adopt from.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Full list in CA from AKC [www.akcsiberianhuskypups.com/breeders.htm]


Ainisar Siberians
Artika Siberians, West
Charlyn Siberians
Couloir Siberians
Cracar Siberians
Des-Mar Siberians
Echo Calls Siberians
Golden Gaits Siberians
Jaraw Siberians
Kaos Siberian Huskies
Karamad Siberians
Kayak Siberians
Mistral Siberians
Nanook Siberians
N'thrn Lyts Siberians and Malamutes
Paka Siberians


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I got Denali from a breeder in Hemet, Shamrock Siberians (website seems currently down but do a google search for some info, I can send you contact info)
> 
> Check out Kaos Siberians http://www.kaossiberians.com/ ETA: Seems like they may no longer be breeding http://www.kaossiberians.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Cool Thank you so much.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

another question sorry i register my dog to ACA is it different to AKC?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's different. http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/3409-akc-vs-aca.html


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

The people directly across the street from me had a litter of Sibes. Classic BYB, unfortunately. The mom is the tiniest husky I've ever seen, and the pups are adoooorable. It sucks when they get hungry though, puppy squeals get my two agitated.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I personally would not go to Echo Call as they're a show mill (I believe their site was listing 6 litters or something "at this time" which means to me on the ground at once). 

If memory serves correct - earlier this year one of their dogs was found in rescue and they refused to take him back.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

BrittanyG said:


> The people directly across the street from me had a litter of Sibes. Classic BYB, unfortunately. The mom is the tiniest husky I've ever seen, and the pups are adoooorable. It sucks when they get hungry though, puppy squeals get my two agitated.


I took pics. It poured today, they were escaping. I was very tempted to kidnap that lil guy for a bath. http://imgur.com/a/2R01l#0 <- album


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Lokey said:


> Good looking dogs, i had a question i was interested in buying another Siberian husky to do company with my 1 year old Lokey, do you guys/gals have any breeders in mind that i can call or contact via email? i am looking for a female husky thanks  again beautiful dogs


I would look through this list first:


http://www.shca.org/shcahp4f.htm#CA


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awwww!! He's so cute!!! ._… my heart breaks for them having to be in those conditions!!!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Niraya said:


> Awwww!! He's so cute!!! ._… my heart breaks for them having to be in those conditions!!!


Me too. The dad is so sweet (bicolored eyed). He was talking to me the whole time, pawing me through the fence. I wish AC would do something, but they have food, h20, and shelter. Bah.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so gorgeous, i wouldn't be able to leave my husky in the yard like that. My husky is an indoor husky :0). I wish i could take all of them


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

We're both in LA, maybe we could get some ski masks and creep over there. LOL.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

That sounds like a good plan . i wouldn't be able to see my dogs like that. its just sad. some people shouldn't be allow to own a pet.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

It's sad to see dogs kept like that... Befoie I took Laika, at her previous owner, she was kept on a chain and in horrible contitions  



2 more days and World Dog Show....I'm kinda nervous, hope I'll be calm by the time we're getting in the ring


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

But now Laika isn't kept on a chain and she has two really awesome friends! 

Good luck!!!! I know you and Chester will do really well!!!

Will you be taking pictures again when you aren't showing? And will someone be taking pictures while you're in the ring??
(I really want to see more pictures again!)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

BrittanyG said:


> I took pics. It poured today, they were escaping. I was very tempted to kidnap that lil guy for a bath. http://imgur.com/a/2R01l#0 <- album


I feel soooo sorry for those dogs .... I would want to steal that little one too!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> But now Laika isn't kept on a chain and she has two really awesome friends!
> 
> Good luck!!!! I know you and Chester will do really well!!!
> 
> ...


Yes I will be taking photos when I'm not show ring, and my boyfriend will take photos when I'll be in the ring. For sure there will be a lot of photos!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello i had a question. Has anyone tried the all Raw Diet for your Siberian Husky? i was very interested in this diet since my dog is not wanting to eat his kibble.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Lots of people feed their dogs raw! Sibe feeds hers raw.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Lokey said:


> Hello i had a question. Has anyone tried the all Raw Diet for your Siberian Husky? i was very interested in this diet since my dog is not wanting to eat his kibble.


Again, Sibe does. 
Mine gets 50/50 raw and kibble.

I would think raw would be the best diet for a husky since they do need something high protein.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Lokey said:


> Hello i had a question. Has anyone tried the all Raw Diet for your Siberian Husky? i was very interested in this diet since my dog is not wanting to eat his kibble.


 I feed raw to mine. Here is an excellent guide for starting!
http://www.chanceslittlewebsite.com...88/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw_rv.6.pdf

Also check out this list of myths
http://rawfed.com/myths/


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweet thank you. i will def look into this.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The food forum here also has some great threads.

This one will give you an idea of the variety you can feed http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/36501-raw-feeders-please-post.html
And this one has a lot of great links and info http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/15085-feeding-raw-where-start.html

Feel free to post here, in the food forum, or PM me with any questions.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Finally finished editing the photos from the World Dog Show 2013. 
We came home with amazing results:
At the World Dog Show Chester is Vice Puppy World Winner. The first 3 places in male puppy class were occupied by his litter brothers. 
At the World Club Show Chester got BEST IN SHOW PUPPY II !!!!  I'm such a proud momma!  

The photos from the WDS: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.599325896758947.1073741828.100000446264443&type=3

The photos from the World Club Show: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.599336220091248.1073741829.100000446264443&type=3


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations again!!!! I knew you two would do well!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My neighbor has a husky puppy who is six months old.. I had NEVER seen this puppy outside her house before, but she's had it since it was eight weeks. She was talking to me about it when i spotted her with it and kept saying she would have to get rid of it because it destroys her house... She works sixteen hours a day and has at least two kids... I offered to work with him and help tire him out and she agreed and i never heard from her again. Why the heck would you get a husky or any dog if you work that much..?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Why the heck would you get a husky or any dog if you work that much..?


Mostly because they're cute/fluffy/beautiful etc. No one realizes how much work a puppy is - let alone a husky puppy


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

So much silence around here! How are you guys?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> So much silence around here! How are you guys?


Haha, I've been busy! Hardly have any time for anything other then uploading pictures to Facebook!

I'm been alright  How are you and the pups doing?


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone hows everyone doing? I hope good/great  I had a question I started giving Lokey his Raw Diet, its been 3 weeks he is loving the raw food, but now I want to start given him organs but he does not want to eat. How can I start getting him to eat chicken heart, lungs, or how can i introduce him to the organs? Thanks again.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

You can boil them, I don't feed raw, I don't trust any kind of meat around here, so I give them boiled animal organs or/and meat. 
Niraya- we're fine, Jack was a bit sick, he caught a cold somehow and Laika lost a tooth because of Chester... This happened 2 weeks ago, now she's fine, she didn't had any problem with eating, she's doing well. 
Chester kept getting out of his kennel,but now he can't get out.. only if the manages to distroy the roof of the kennel LOL 
All in all we're fine and Chester growing up very well. I'll bring some photos later, unfortunately my camera wants to leave me, it doesn't take the photos it used to, hope I'll can fix it after I'm done with the exams I have this month.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow those pics are beautiful. Huskys are truly gorgeous dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Hi all, I don't have a husky but I think they are such gorgeous dogs I would love one, maybe one day.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Chester is the epitome of how show dogs are actually supposed to be!!! lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fantastic photos! Looks like they were having a lot of fun.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you all very much!  You should've seen him yesterday...he was all covered in mud, because we got stuck with the bike in a mud puddle


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love it -- gorgeous mud puppies!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He has a comfy bed, warm rugs, and the crate's door is open, and still wants to sleep in there....


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Good evening everyone. I had a question. I am a proud owner of 5 gorgeous Siberian Husky puppies. my question was i notice 3 out of 5 their ears are up as for the other two their ears are still down. do any of you guys know when their ears will go up? thanks in advance.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Lokey said:


> Good evening everyone. I had a question. I am a proud owner of 5 gorgeous Siberian Husky puppies. my question was i notice 3 out of 5 their ears are up as for the other two their ears are still down. do any of you guys know when their ears will go up? thanks in advance.


How old are they? 

And wow! 5 husky puppies? How'd you manage to get so many? I couldn't imagine having to raise 5 puppies, let alone huskies...


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> How old are they?
> 
> And wow! 5 husky puppies? How'd you manage to get so many? I couldn't imagine having to raise 5 puppies, let alone huskies...


Lokey and another siberian husky had 5 puppies 3 females and 2 males. and they are now 6 weeks


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Lokey said:


> Lokey and another siberian husky had 5 puppies 3 females and 2 males. and they are now 6 weeks


Oh.. I see... isn't Lokey only a year and a half old? That's kinda young to be breeding...

As for the ears, they are still rather young, they will stand up in time..


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Oh.. I see... isn't Lokey only a year and a half old? That's kinda young to be breeding...
> 
> As for the ears, they are still rather young, they will stand up in time..


 Yeah he is it was a one time i will post some pictures of the puppies soon.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Male

Male

Female Twin

Female Second Twin

Female


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They're still young! Give them a few more weeks.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Sibe said:


> They're still young! Give them a few more weeks.


 Cool. i will i just notice them standing up today lol.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone how was everyone 4th of july? I had a question do you think 5-6 weeks is too young to start pooping training or is it a perfect age?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Zero time for anything anymore!

Updated picture of red dog. Somewhere around 6 or 7 months.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Sigh.

Lokey, please don't breed your dog again. That was highly unnecessary. Shelters are overrun with spitz type dogs because of this. :\

Unless you're showing, titling your dogs and they've been fully health tested, then there's not a reason in the world to breed them.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Lokey, please don't breed your dog again. That was highly unnecessary. Shelters are overrun with spitz type dogs because of this. :\
> 
> Unless you're showing, titling your dogs and they've been fully health tested, then there's not a reason in the world to breed them.


I perfer a shelter dog any time, this was a one time thing. when ever i get the chance i will fix Lokey


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Zero time for anything anymore!
> 
> Updated picture of red dog. Somewhere around 6 or 7 months.


Oh my gosh.... she is GORGEOUS. I am in love with that color.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Lokey said:


> I perfer a shelter dog any time, this was a one time thing. when ever i get the chance i will fix Lokey


Please do the same with the puppy you keep.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Oh my gosh.... she is GORGEOUS. I am in love with that color.


Thanks!  She's pretty special!

As her breeder said - there's going to be people who love her and hate her because of her color. Not really anyone in between.  .


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Thanks!  She's pretty special!
> 
> As her breeder said - there's going to be people who love her and hate her because of her color. Not really anyone in between.  .


I am definitely one of the ones to love it. I've seen red huskies, but they've been more of an.... "orangy" red, I didn't really like it. But that deep mahogany brown is simply stunning.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I am definitely one of the ones to love it. I've seen red huskies, but they've been more of an.... "orangy" red, I didn't really like it. But that deep mahogany brown is simply stunning.


 The more typical reds that you see are dilutes or washed out colored (the orangeish colored ones are probably sunburnt from the sun because red dogs require a higher upkeep for coat care. She doesn't seem to be affected as much by the sun as the more common diluted reds are (something about the granule spacing or some such - her breeder was telling me about).

I'm actually not a fan of red Siberian Huskies :3. The very deep red/coppers I do like. She's actually the first red that I have zero problem with - and not because she's my dog but because she isn't that diluted or really light red that is typically seen.


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Please do the same with the puppy you keep.


I plan on


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Omg I love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mechta, tell mommy you wanna take a little holiday in Romania  
She's really getting great! I love her proportions and angulations!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Omg I love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mechta, tell mommy you wanna take a little holiday in Romania
> She's really getting great! I love her proportions and angulations!


I'm going to consider sending her over to you in a few years


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

That color is incredible. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibe said:


> That color is incredible. Absolutely beautiful.


She is pretty special  thank you! ( I hope the comment was directed towards mechta lol if not I'll edit it!)

I can't wait for her to start filling out in a couple years and see how different she looks from her puppy pictures to adulthood.

Right now I'm working on building her harness skills. She's looking to make a very promising leader!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, directed to Mechta 


Denali *finally* got another Q in Open JWW. We've been stuck for a while (ahem, almost 2 years with only 1 Q), barely missing a Q each time. This run was perfect until she missed the tunnel at the very end but you are allowed one Refusal in Open. So now we have 2/3 we need to move up to Excellent. I was sooooooo happy with this run!! Just after the camera was turned off I tackled her and hugged her and picked her up. I'm a proud momma.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awe that's great, Sibe!!!! Congratulations!!!!

Something you would enjoy I don't know if you've seen it but there was a video that got really popular after nationals last year of a Siberian husky that got a bad case of the zoomies in the agility run during her run - should check it out of you haven't seen it


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks 

Yes I've seen it, and Denali has done similar things!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes I've seen it, and Denali has done similar things!


Awww, I hope you have video's of her doing them!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Of course!










Over time I was able to get her attention back more easily.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awww yeah Denali! They have so much fun when they just go nuts! I love watching the evolution of you and her getting her attention and back on track


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Aww Denali's having a lot of fun! I love this in siberians, they just continue to surpise you with something  
Yes Shiva from the Nationals was sooooo funny, I think I watched that video a couple of times. I would start with Chester some agillity, but unfortunately, we barely have some poles and tunels in the so called agillity park...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

You should just look up how to make the stuff yourself! I hear most of it is pretty cheap to make.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I used to make some in the garden, but in the next two months I'm moving in another city to study, and there I'll live in an apartment...I should be thankful that the owner is letting me with dogs LOL


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello my fellow forum guys/gals. i had a question. I am looking into getting pet insurance can any one recommend a good company or is it just a waste of money? thx in advance.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Lokey said:


> Hello my fellow forum guys/gals. i had a question. I am looking into getting pet insurance can any one recommend a good company or is it just a waste of money? thx in advance.


There's a million and one different pet insurance companies out there - I don't have it but I've heard Trupanion is pretty good. It is definitely not a waste of money


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Went to meet up with Xeph at a show in Centre Hall Sunday with a friend of mine from NY. We took pictures and good times were had by all!

Wesson


















Mechta


















My friends boy, Dizzy


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*insert like here*

It was a GREAT time!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Great photos! I love how Mechta is developing! Lots of kisses to the little red devil!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

My baby got Hungarian Junior Champion last weekend


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Quick! Send him to the states! I cannot WAIT to see him!

Congratulations again!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Wait a little untill I fill the whole column with results  Now he is shedding like hell, I have no idea how he got BOG III yesterday...


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

My impalas  
















Jack at 8,5 years young  









Chester swimming


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome pictures. I am liking it a lot


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Lokey!  
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

You are very welcome Bianca you dogs look very majestic


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

It's a supported entry/specialty for sibes here at the greensboro, nc shows. I have seen a few different colored ones. There were at least a couple agouti or sables, and one mostly black that I saw (head was completely black and only had white socks).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> It's a supported entry/specialty for sibes here at the greensboro, nc shows. I have seen a few different colored ones. There were at least a couple agouti or sables, and one mostly black that I saw (head was completely black and only had white socks).


Was that mostly black a puppy? I met a breeder last weekend that has a 9 month old mostly black and I think she was going to be there!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Was that mostly black a puppy? I met a breeder last weekend that has a 9 month old mostly black and I think she was going to be there!


I do not know. I just saw he/she in passing. But if I get a chance to actually watch them tomorrow I will take note.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I do not know. I just saw he/she in passing. But if I get a chance to actually watch them tomorrow I will take note.


Cool! Thanks


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Cool! Thanks


You could also look on infodog at the catalog to see if you see the breeder's name.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> You could also look on infodog at the catalog to see if you see the breeder's name.


I just did that and found the breeder  must be him!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I just did that and found the breeder  must be him!


What class was the dog in? 

One of the other different colored dogs got the zoomies on his down and back (on the way back) it was funny, I am pretty sure they were doing sweepstakes when I walked by, so it was young too.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweeps 9-12, BBE


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah that must have been the one, unless there was another mainly black one. I think the dog that had the zoomies was in the sweeps 12-15 class.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's my little bugar  

He's 5 months old  

Here's when my 3 year old niece played dress up with him, he just sat there like a champ! 









Here's a few of him as a widdle iddy bitty puppy! He was like 8-9 weeks in this I think? 



























I plan to eventually show him and do agility and obedience with him


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

He's a cute pup! he has some huge ears  
Does he have a pedigree? to show him it's required to have a pedigree. You can do agillity and obedience, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Photos I took trying to get good portraits for an artist to draw.





































Final:




































Final:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

And a few more of the happy girls


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awwwwwwww <3 I love the wink and the the ones with Kaytu sticking her tongue out!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know why I never posted this here (I'm pretty sure it is or was making its rounds over facebook):









An excellent shot that I was incredibly lucky to catch.
(Denali reminded me of it, actually. With her happy face! lol)


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I totally see Husky in Faxon comparing her face and body to your photos... I don't know how I didn't see it sooner! Can I get a partial membership to the husky club? LOL I'm guessing now that one parent was husky or mostly husky and one was a mutt thing.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

To her detriment, Nali is an expert bee finder. I gave her 50mg of Benadryl at the first sign of swelling at 10:40pm but it didn't seem to help. It's 2:30am now and I'm still too worried to sleep. She's breathing fine, and can drink and eat fine so I'm not in panic mode or anything but the swelling will need to go down before I can sleep well. This is the worst sting she's had. My poor girlie </3


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not a Sib owner, but my goodness, bless her heart!! That's gotta be tender! Hope she heals fast!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh no  poor girl!!! Looks like that bee took out some revengeance!

I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello everyone I just wanted to show off my boy Lokey with his two daughters Leilah (Light red with white) and Maya (black with white)  P.S. All three will get neuter and spayed


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

How's Denali since her sting?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

People must stop you all the time to comment on her.. anybody actually guess she's a husky? You must get some fun guesses.

--
Btw, Denali is fine. I called the vet in the morning after that and asked about getting an epi-pen and she said she'd never heard of one for pets. I should be able to get a prescription for her and get one designed for kids, right? Because of her immune response getting so intense I will likely have to rush her to vet next time. But what if I'm not near a vet?? What if I'm hiking or camping? What if I'm at an agility trial even? I'd like to have something I can use to save her life that I can administer immediately if I need to.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, we do get stopped constantly! I don't think anyone has actually guessed she's a husky. Most people just outright ask me "what breed is that?" instead of guessing. Some Husky people didn't even know she was a husky and then second guessed me when I told them she wasn't a mixed breed: "She's a Siberian?! Is she purebred? What is she mixed with?! Surely you aren't going to show her?" My favorite breed guess actually came this passed weekend where someone stopped us on the way back into the arena for a show and asked me if she was a Canaan dog. Most people assume she's a border collie mix.

I would imagine that a kid's epi-pen would be fine! It would be really scary for something like this to happen when you were out hiking or something. Tomorrow if I get a chance I will call my vet and see if they have anything to say on the matter. I'll also ask a friend who's Siberian went into Aniphylactic shock once and find out if they know what the vet did to her.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Niraya said:


> How's Denali since her sting?


I love her! She's starting to get some coat on and that's awesome!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Has she ever grown Niraya! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I too get stopped by people asking me what breed my dogs are and for most of them Chester is a malamute or a mixed breed. For some, Laika is also a mixed breed because she doesn't have i don't know what kind of mask siberians use to have and things like this.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Bikejoring with Chester and Laika


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Niraya-- Does she do ok in the ring even though her markings are so unusual?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

She hasn't technically been in the ring yet. xD Only a match show when she was like 4.5 months old and she got 2nd in her class (of 2 lol). I can confidently say though without ever having set foot in a real ring yet that because of her color she won't do well.  Her color/markings being so unusual and not seen often is something we will always have against us and will most likely never be favored under all breed judges simply because she looks nothing like what they're used to seeing. A breed judge would be more accepting of her color and also more likely to put her up - especially a breed judge who favors dogs of color.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't believe people stop and ask you what breed they are, Bianca! Or that they even call them mixes! How silly! 

Also <3 that video!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, most of them have seen dogs and have the image of a siberian husky like this:
















If you show them a correct husky, they will tell you that's a mixed breed... Why should I wonder when Romania has a very small number of kennels and puppy mills/backyard breeders are the most prefered...
If that's not enough, I escaped a couple of times from fees because my dog wasn't wearing a muzzle, because all large and medium breeds must be muzzled in public spaces (how the stupid city council decided). I will never do that to my dogs, because people will believe that huskies are guard dogs and they will buy them for guarding, as the previous laika's owners...that's why she got here with me. And there were some times when my dogs were attacked by bichons- wanna be and wanna-be westies...Not to mention that people were walking amstaffs off-leashed and with no muzzle around the police and almost got chester one evening..


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Niraya said:


> She hasn't technically been in the ring yet. xD Only a match show when she was like 4.5 months old and she got 2nd in her class (of 2 lol). I can confidently say though without ever having set foot in a real ring yet that because of her color she won't do well.  Her color/markings being so unusual and not seen often is something we will always have against us and will most likely never be favored under all breed judges simply because she looks nothing like what they're used to seeing. A breed judge would be more accepting of her color and also more likely to put her up - especially a breed judge who favors dogs of color.


That's unfortunate! She's so pretty, the different markings are quite striking on a Husky


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Feeding the Zoo


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

biancap said:


> Bikejoring with Chester and Laika


I'm dying for mushing season. I haven't been able to do anything in 3 weeks! It's 90* right now.. dead of night it gets down to about 65.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump! Where is everybody??

Denali got to lick out an empty peanut butter jar tonight while being brushed.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Your peanut butter jars have such big openings! She's really going to town on it lol

I stared working! 3am to 730am (430am to like 9am on Saturdays). So essentially I come home from work, sleep a couple hours, do all of my running around and training with dogs and then go to sleep. So that's where I've been!

Bianca was just at a race with her puppers this weekend! She can tell everyone about that though


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I gave Aleu and Diesel a peanut butter jar each the other day. Kept them from burning the world while I was gone.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey!  
I was on a race in the weekend, at the International Sleddog Meeting held in Hunagry near Budapest. We had a great time and a lot of fun, at bikejoring we won 4th place, Laika didn't want to pull, she acted like she has never been in a harness before, but i was surprised to know i didn't finish on the last place LOL 
Here are some photos: 

























































More photos from the event, here: https://www.facebook.com/pasca.bianca/media_set?set=a.662653377092865.1073741837.100000446264443&type=3





Tomorrow I have to leave town to go to the univeristy at about 200km from here, so I won't be able to see my dogs daily, because at first i have to accomodate with the school's programm and than to see how I can get Chester to come and live with me and my boyfriend there. I still don't know if the owner of the place allows me with dogs, I didn't tell him about my plans, but if now, I will move, hopefully closer to the university. Untill then all three dogs will be with my parents... 
I took some photos of Chester and Laika today, Chester is nearly 13 moths old and Laika just turned 5 last friday


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks like soooooo much fun!!! Congrats on 4th place!


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

New clothes and a day in the park.


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome harness! Where did you get it? I'm interested in getting one of the custom X-backs by Alpine Outfitters relatively soon. That one has a really cool design. Does it have a specific purpose or is it just an all 'round sledding/pulling harness?

P.S. Jing Jing and Bae have matching martingale collars. XD Got love 'em in the red!


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

I bought it at REI the last time I was in the states. I just never had the time to put it on her .
It's just a generic harness for pulling. I'll check the brand tomorrow and let you know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you! REI always has good stuff.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oooh that is a cool harness!

I have one from Alpine Outfitters and also one from Black Ice, just regular X-back. Also have the Urban Trail from Alpine.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey  
What's new around here? 
Tomorrow I'm going home!!! I can't wait to see me furbabies! Soon we will go again dog showing, I heard Chester had a lot of coat, so, we'll see


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

What an amazing weekend we had!!!
At a national and internaional dog show in Romania, Chester got 2 x BOB and Group 1. He is now Romanian Junior Champion!! 
The amazing part is that we took the group over a top winning malamte in the country ( my favourite malamute though) with a half naked dude!


----------



## Lokey (Jan 18, 2013)

biancap said:


> What an amazing weekend we had!!!
> At a national and internaional dog show in Romania, Chester got 2 x BOB and Group 1. He is now Romanian Junior Champion!!
> The amazing part is that we took the group over a top winning malamte in the country ( my favourite malamute though) with a half naked dude!


Congrats your boy looks amazing.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! That's a great accomplishment. He's stunning.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats that is awesome!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

EEE
So happy for you two! Hope to see him in some big stuff in the coming years


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you very much!!  Yeah, I hope I will manage to send him in the states for dog shows after he finishes here in Europe


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

biancap said:


> What an amazing weekend we had!!!
> At a national and internaional dog show in Romania, Chester got 2 x BOB and Group 1. He is now Romanian Junior Champion!!
> The amazing part is that we took the group over a top winning malamte in the country ( my favourite malamute though) with a half naked dude!


He is absolute stunning. I love his structure.

Congrats!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

In case anyone was curious about the National in Midland, Michigan and how many dogs will be there (because you are going or just because) this was a count I saw posted.

142 entries in sweeps
114 - class dogs
171 - class bitches
16 vet. dog
23 vet. bitches
81 BOB dogs
95 BOB bitches
4 sled dog/bitches
total 500+


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I wanna go there!!!!!!!!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll be there! Yay for the big husky show! That's a lot of huskies. Absolutely can't wait!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, . The national is a huge show. I have lots of friends who will be in attendance.

I should be there but therr was a last minute change in plans witg my friend that i was staying with and was not able to find another place to stay.

Another year when it is closer to me mayhaps.


----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

Chilli's not a purebred Sib but I think he's cute anyway  (Sib x Belgian Shep)

He's very Husky in every way except for around his eyes and nose. (I don't know why in pix his ears look larger than they are )

before he opened his eyes


5 weeks old


6 weeks old (the cuties pic I have of him)
 

8 weeks old


10 weeks old


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Ran 3.7 miles this morning









Slept the rest of the day. 

Streeeeeeetch!









Flopped.


----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

Everyone's Huskys are soooo cute :angel:


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Like Sibe's dogs, Bae Dog runs hard and naps hard.










We run a really hard 2 miles currently. Like, I'm dying every time. I want to bump him up to 3 but he like... sprints the first mile and is dead dog tired by 2.25. He needs to pace himself!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

does anyone have information of a breeder , for myself down the road within a year or two near michigan or somewhere in canada?


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

In Canada: Snowmist kennels, Huskystars, Kammick's, Bain's Northern (not sure if they still produce puppies), Nanook kennels, Ebonyshadow.
Here's a link with them 
http://www.siberianhuskyclubofcanada.com/breeders/breeders.htm

In Michigan: Highlander, Taja, Yukonwind, Bralin, Chrisdon, Karnovanda


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

biancap said:


> In Canada: Snowmist kennels, Huskystars, Kammick's, Bain's Northern (not sure if they still produce puppies), Nanook kennels, Ebonyshadow.
> Here's a link with them
> http://www.siberianhuskyclubofcanada.com/breeders/breeders.htm
> 
> In Michigan: Highlander, Taja, Yukonwind, Bralin, Chrisdon, Karnovanda


I know these are for Asuna but it's always good to have the names of a few kennels in my area (Michigan).  Thanks!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Innisfree is in NY and there are a few good breeders in Ohio. Boreayl (where my red dog is from), turcadian, destiny, huskavarna.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm really wanting a husky from North Wapiti in Canada in many years when I'm ready for another (Alberta, so maybe not close enough if you live in MI!). LOVE her dogs, in both looks and personality, there are a couple down here I've met.
http://www.northwapiti.com/dogs.html


Like Snert. I wanted to steal him <3


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a friend who did a breeding with her crunchie not long ago


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Niraya said:


> I have a friend who did a breeding with her crunchie not long ago


Oh don't tempt me!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Oh don't tempt me!


She's only up in Alaska  not TOO far! lol

If I could I would absolutely get a puppy out of that litter.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Found this on Tumblr today.










Needless to say, I was amused.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That picture has made it's rounds on facebook so many times..lol

I still laugh.









This is one of my favorites.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Husky emojis:










o_o


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Pretty much!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

So, I never posted these...

Or I don't think I did, at least.

Andguys there's a lot so sorry for this


















































































cont.-


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

These are my favorite

















































(that's not that tight around her neck. She is 1000% fur.)


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Annnd I'm done now


----------



## lexia88_ (Oct 26, 2013)

I miss my husky so much


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Ha I love the booty shot!! FLUFFY BUNS!!


>


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Yay! More husky crazy people like mee!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes  the forum has it's own special corner for us crazy husky folk!


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Went for a frolic in the woods today!!






I don't know who liked it better me or the dog lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Whoa! Can your husky be safely off leash? That's so cool! Love the photo. She(?) is beautiful!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

RabbleFox said:


> Whoa! Can your husky be safely off leash? That's so cool! Love the photo. She(?) is beautiful!


 Denali I raised from a puppy and she's been offleash her entire life. I worked *incredibly* hard on recall and auto checkin. Here's a video from about a year and a half ago, cross county skiing in the middle of nowhere in Colorado. Main point was to just show Kaytu, but I call Nali at the end. I have a specific recall version of calling her name where I go Naaaaaaaaliiiiiiiiiiiii in a specific tone. Skip to 1:30 for when I call her- and TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN because the sound quality on that camera is horrid, a camera that I didn't care if it was dropped in the snow lol. Anyway, I call her and she pops up out of nowhere just before I turn the cam off.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm so jealous of your girls' recall skillz, Sibe. Bae dog has like 2% recall.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaytu will probably never be offleash in an unenclosed area. I've done a *ton* of training with Denali, down to calling her away from rabbits and birds. And she's not perfect.. she will chase birds down the beach if she can't hear me call her away. But she's good enough that I trust her, as people trust their labs and such off leash.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Since day one I've had Kalani off leash even living in an apartment complex. When she was a puppy if she wouldn't listen when I called I'd hide from her so she'd get scared and run back to where she last saw me, It's kinda mean but it worked well with her staying close. She doesn't recall EVERY single time the first time I say her name but she never goes far from me. If I'm walking near the road a leash is a double must though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually let them off-leashed when we're hiking or just taking long walks in the meadow near our house. They don't go to far anyway, if they go, I call them and they come back.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

One of my current favourite dog from Nanook, Nannok's This Girl Is On Fire "Amaze" got Best in Puppy Sweeps today at the SHCA Speciallity:


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Macy m said:


> Since day one I've had Kalani off leash even living in an apartment complex. When she was a puppy if she wouldn't listen when I called I'd hide from her so she'd get scared and run back to where she last saw me, It's kinda mean but it worked well with her staying close. She doesn't recall EVERY single time the first time I say her name but she never goes far from me. If I'm walking near the road a leash is a double must though.


Dogs are not machines you can program. I wouldn't expect any dog to be 100% reliable in every situation. In fact, in some situations I'd expect them to deliberately disobey. Good example is seeing eye dogs. They have "intelligent disobedience" where for example if the handler is about to cross the street and a car is coming, the dog knows to stop and to disobey the command.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Kaytu will probably never be offleash in an unenclosed area. I've done a *ton* of training with Denali, down to calling her away from rabbits and birds. And she's not perfect.. she will chase birds down the beach if she can't hear me call her away. But she's good enough that I trust her, as people trust their labs and such off leash.


Bae and Kaytu can be on-leash-for-life buddies. He's fine in an enclosed area, even with just a 4ft fence that he can/has proved he can jump. And I'm lucky he listens to the e-fence. I would never never leave him out in my yard by himself but it works for potty breaks, games of dog-chase-dog, and some off leash agility fun.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Then again, it just depends on the dog. My parents Brittany mix will run the moment she steps outside the door and their other two dogs, a cattle dog mix and a rotti mix, stay within limits of the yard without any tethers or commands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh mah gawd. LOOK AT HER!! She weighs all of 15 lbs. Just taken in by a rescue around here.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...09008520.45217.177145445675583&type=1&theater


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

So, I have someone who is unable to give her dog the attention he deserves but it's her nine year old sons dog, who has a type of autism. She lives in her mothers house with three other relatives and it's just too much for her to take on all at once. I told her I would take the dog if he and my other husky got along ok. What do you guys think??






he's a German shepherd/husky mix


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

He looks very serious with those cute little eyebrows. Does he have any known issues? House training, resource guarding, separation anxiety? These can all be managed but as someone who took in a dog with problems, it can be a lot!


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

They did say he likes to chew things. But it's prolly because they leave him lock in a room or put outside most if the time so I believe he chews because he is bored. But they said he's good with other dogs and loves children. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Macy m said:


> They did say he likes to chew things. But it's prolly because they leave him lock in a room or put outside most if the time so I believe he chews because he is bored. But they said he's good with other dogs and loves children.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's fixable! As long as it's something you can handle. I know I wouldn't have picked my woofer on purpose if I had known that he would end up being miserable and destructive when left alone. It's not fair to him to be so stressed by my absence. But now I have him and we are working through despite the fact that I may or may not be his ideal home. Now I have to _make it_ his ideal home.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

As long as he eats things that are easily replaceable! And not my walls lol I'm figuring that he might not chew because he'll have another dog to interact with that's not a 12 year old shitztu. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Macy m said:


> As long as he eats things that are easily replaceable! And not my walls lol I'm figuring that he might not chew because he'll have another dog to interact with that's not a 12 year old shitztu. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Having Pepper (my mom's Aussie) around has been a tremendous help for Bae. He gets a lot of exercise just romping around the house. Pepper is 11 but he ain't no sissy dog so he doesn't mind Bae's rough and tumble play style. Bae has severe separation anxiety that has only been helped slightly by medications. Pepper is his friend and life line when I leave for school/work. When Pepper moves out, I have no idea what I'll do.  I tested Bae by himself completely alone for 10 minutes yesterday and he ripped curtains down. He had very anxious body postures when we came back and was frantic to see me. Ughhhh. 

I have to see if I can't talk my dad into letting me invest in a second dog. I've fallen head over heels for Huskies despite Bae's mixed breed-ness and his issues. He is very much a Husky. Halp! I'm trying to torture myself with rescue Huskies! I really wanted this guy but the rescue said absolutely NO! because I don't have a fenced in yard. So I visited  this guy and fell in love. Now to get nonanimalloverdad on board.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Double post! We went on a bike ride/1 mile sprint.  I wish I had a camera to record him go. He loves pulling. I HAVE to order his harness this weekend or I'm going to be so sad come wintertime.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea Kalani only gets anxiety when we put her in a crate. No matter if she's in it for five minuets or an hour she'll poop in it and then try to "dig" out of her cage throwing poo all over...so we tried leaving her out when we leave and at first she was destructive but not anything that wasn't cleanable. But now she does just fine being home when we go to work. We also have a cat so she isn't really all alone....but good luck with the persuasion  how did you get your husky to run straight enough to have him/her pull a bike?!? I'd be terrified Kalani would see something and yank me off the path lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

It takes much practice! We've only been out on the bike 3 or 4 times. I run with him Cani-cross style a few times a week. We practice our direction commands (I call this ground work) and the most important command of all "ON BY!". He is pretty good about squirrels. We only had to stop twice today. XD That's kind of a lot considering we only went a mile but better! There are so many squirrels right now and I'm proud of him for mostly ignoring them. When we run we usually do a fast two or three. I really want to build him up to a very strong three on the bike but we shall see. If he had a running partner... Hmm...

He runs pretty much along the side walk or path. In the street, he loves to pull right in the middle. I'm working on an "over" command to get him to stay on the side. 

Of course we are constantly working on his dog reactivity.  I only run him when I think there will be less dogs. I should probably take him to a clinic or something to ask professional advice but right now I'd rather save that money. Tsk. I hate being a student!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me why my husky lab tonight made these noises? this isnt my dog buttis 100% what he made to me 




i told him he couldnt chew my sock, and that i would give him something else ya know random talking to an animal who doesnt understand you and he started grumbling back at me, like a teenager would to a mom.
like it honestly felt like he was arguing with me LOL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Why? They're talkers! Moan when they lay down, grunt when they stretch, whine when they yawn, honk and yap when they play. Ask a question and you're sure to get a woo in reply. Deny something they want and they're sure to tell you how unfair that is


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok I figures it was a husky thing it was cute I laughed so hard I cried . Seems like hes been finding his "voice", lately which im okay with was just curious it was nothibg like a growl lol


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

He dose grunt all the, time makes funny sounds when he stretches. Dosent bark a whole lot just when the cat or I am in the kitchen and he is in the living room and the baby gate is up. Quite the personalities really haha


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If it was a warning growl you'd know. The sound is totally different. It's low and grumbly. Their entire body will by tense and stiff. Ears typically flattened. Whale eye (seeing white of their eyes). Head low and looking up at you. Brow furrowed. Lips pulled forward.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

asuna said:


> like it honestly felt like he was arguing with me LOL


He was.

Don't let anyone tell you different. All they do is back sass and whine about not getting their way.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

In honor of Mechta's first show (with an entry of 68 Siberians) in about 2 weeks time...this excellent picture that we got kind of by accident today!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Gosh she is gorgeous! I love, love her coloring.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Sibe said:


> Why? They're talkers! Moan when they lay down, grunt when they stretch, whine when they yawn, honk and yap when they play. Ask a question and you're sure to get a woo in reply. Deny something they want and they're sure to tell you how unfair that is


yep that's Faxon alright! every time she lies down she makes this god awful groan like her life is so terrible lmao. we've come to an understanding and i wouldn't trade her for the world now


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kayota said:


> yep that's Faxon alright! every time she lies down she makes this god awful groan like her life is so terrible lmao. we've come to an understanding and i wouldn't trade her for the world now


 Ha! Such drama right?! "Oooh I have to lay down, my life is so hard, hrrrrrrrrph!"

And I'm glad to hear you've come to an understanding, I know you have struggles with her.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, I still don't walk her enough (though that's because i've had health issues lately, as soon as my legs quit hurting i got sick..) but she's starting to chill out. I dunno what it is, maybe she can tell I don't feel good a lot.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> In honor of Mechta's first show (with an entry of 68 Siberians) in about 2 weeks time...this excellent picture that we got kind of by accident today!


She is looking so good. Good luck in her first show.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much Chaos!!!!


----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

Good luck in your first show.

I don't normally like reds but she's(?) stunning (I think its her dark face and deep colour I love )


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> In honor of Mechta's first show (with an entry of 68 Siberians) in about 2 weeks time...this excellent picture that we got kind of by accident today!


Yay picture!!! Good luck! I can't even imagine 68 Welshies all at one show. Intimidating! How many in the classes?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

68Siberiann Huskies 12-32(13-7)4

There is 72 on Saturday.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> 68Siberiann Huskies 12-32(13-7)4
> 
> There is 72 on Saturday.


Wow! 32 girls! 

What's the "4" on the end? I've only seen a 0 there when I look up counts for my breed and was never sure what it was for.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Wow! 32 girls!
> 
> What's the "4" on the end? I've only seen a 0 there when I look up counts for my breed and was never sure what it was for.


The number after the specials is usually for non-regular classes like veterans, brace, etc.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The number after the specials is usually for non-regular classes like veterans, brace, etc.


Ahhh. That is what I would have guessed, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I highly doubt red devil will do anything - provisional judge.

I was actually told by a friend that I shouldn't even bother entering. 

Talk about confidence booster. Lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I highly doubt red devil will do anything - provisional judge.
> 
> I was actually told by a friend that I shouldn't even bother entering.
> 
> Talk about confidence booster. Lol


Aww, that's not nice! I get people telling me to enter shows all the time even if I know I'll be the only Welshie there and going straight into the group ring. "It's good experience!" they say. I have to disagree with the group ring being a good experience so far. Haha

And it's not a bad thing to have no chance of winning your first show. Our first was against one other dog - the #3 Welshie in the country. No chance there, but it took the pressure off of me and Watson so I could focus on just socializing him to the show environment.

I'll be rooting for you guys!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!

And I know. She's just going for the experience. No pressure on her! I just want to get her out and for as many people to see her. Under a newer judge it will be good for the judge to see a colored dog. And lots of people will see her at oaks and I feel that is equally as important even if no one likes her. It gets it out there that dogs of color do exist in the breed even if all you see is the typical "show" colors. 

Also that you can have a correct dog without needing a popular pedigree or a big name kennel dog!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Results from the Nationals: 

BOB at SHCA 2013 "Rumour" Am.Can.GCH.Highlander's Rumour Has It (Awesome)








BOW: Nanook'sThis Girl Is On Fire (I love this girl so much)









BOS: GCh.Topaz Sugar Bee at Trillium









Select Dog: GCh.Snowmist'sQuicksilver Speigas (Proud of our uncle Fizzy)  









Select Bitch: Ch.Antara's Put On The Red Light 









AWARD OF MERIT
GCh. Karnovanda's Tenzing (nice dog)









Ch.Kontoki's Isaiah Little Prayer for You (love him and what he produces)









Ch.Mistral De Ciukci (one of my favorite dog in canada, gotta love this boy) 









Ch.Yetieska's Wild Poppy

Ch.Kayenta's Thief Of TIme

GCh.Amorok's Lighten Up Kadian

Innisfree Jackson

Kristari's Lovem'n Leavem


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pics! I was just talking to my obedience instructor who was there with her dogs. She didn't get anything in the breed ring, but her one boy took 3rd place in Rally with 99 points. Pretty good for a show dog who barely knows how to sit. Haha. He's such a sweet boy.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Kailua Lord Chester at almost 14 months ( I hope one day he will join the guys above)







































And some Laika dog dancing tricks


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone who is friends with me on facebook already saw this but I figured I would also share here! This is my first real groom session with some tools and chalks and things to put on her coat etc. Was a learning experience! I have some pretty awesome teachers that are helping me out though. Xeph and Bianca have been helping me out tons (as much as one can over the interwebs). Have some improvements to make that I will work on this week.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see the next photos of Meech groomed by you


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Anyone who is friends with me on facebook already saw this but I figured I would also share here! This is my first real groom session with some tools and chalks and things to put on her coat etc. Was a learning experience! I have some pretty awesome teachers that are helping me out though. Xeph and Bianca have been helping me out tons (as much as one can over the interwebs). Have some improvements to make that I will work on this week.


Beautiful girl! Good luck at the show.

What does husky grooming involve, other than blowing out the coat and making it fluffy? Is there any trimming involved? What types of products do you use?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks 

The only trimming allowed are the pads of the feet. Trimming the coat other than that should be severely penalized.

Husky grooming is a pain in the ass, basically. Bianca would be able to go into more detail specifically about it or you can watch this crazy long video on it that Bianca showed me that has helped me!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Husky grooming is a pain in the ass, basically.


Interesting. I would have thought that if trimming wasn't required, it wouldn't be too difficult. Shows what I know! I'll have to watch the video.

I do think anything involving a lot of blow drying would be tough. I last about 5 minutes with Watson before both of us are ready to just let him air dry. Once I was watching a lady blow dry a golden right before going into the ring and she was probably there for an hour fluffing him up. 

The trimming I have to do probably takes an hour or so, but once it's done there's nothing to do the day of the show, and no fluffing.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

It's actually not -that- bad but I'm just not good at it/use to doing it. I think in that picture it took me about 45 minutes to an hour to do (that is probably far too long but it was my first time!)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The longer you do it, the more efficient you will get at it. You'll also find that you blow dry different dogs in different ways, according to how you need to finish up their grooming.

Lord I love Mechta's angles. She has one of the best rears I have ever seen. And you know, she really isn't likely to do anything, but as you said, that's not what this showing is about. It's about getting her out there, letting a judge and spectators see that there are other acceptable colors, and that big names are not the end all be all of quality animals


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

I used to blow Chester in 2 hours when he is in full coat...+ the washing and combing/styling... I like grooming huskies, I learned to properly groom them, starting with Laika  
The video is a very good example of how a siberian should be groomed. I usually use Plush Puppy Shampoos and styling products, such as OMG and also I use white chalk, this is the case when i go to dog shows. 
But to keep the dog in a good condition and with a beautiful coat, you need to properly groom them.

Remember! Do *NOT* trim huskies anywhere else than the pads!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

biancap said:


> Remember! Do *NOT* trim huskies anywhere else than the pads!


 I trim their toe fur so it's about even with the pads, is that the right way to do it? I definitely notice a difference with Denali doing agility, long fur between her pads makes her slip a lot more on turns.

I also do a "sanitary" trim in the winter, their butts get so dang fluffy and any runnier poo is messy.

And of course, for any medical reason.

I sadly had to cut a chunk of Nali's tail fur out when she was young because a giant cockleburr got stuck in it. I tried and tried to get it out but couldn't. Damn thing was the size of a ping pong ball. You can really tell in this pic. It took a looooong time for it to grow back.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I know people who shave all up in between the pads and everything. I was just told to cut the fur even with the pads. I guess it's preference?


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

When it is about a skin problem or health problem, it's ok to be trimmed, but after that the dog needs protection against direct sunlight. The fur is ment to protect their skin. 
Sure, trimming between toes and pads is ok.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Kalani experiencing her first snow!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

the first one didn't upload that great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Macy m said:


> View attachment 121762
> the first one didn't upload that great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is so dang pretty!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I dogsat for a friend today. He is unbelievably silky soft.



























I might have an obsession with ears


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I dogsat for a friend today. He is unbelievably silky soft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an absolutely gorgeous dog :3 such a nice face!!


----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

ok, that is the 2nd red I like now!

How did the show go?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Getting ready to leave now 

We show at noon!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Niraya said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous dog :3 such a nice face!!


Whoa! That's a lot of fluff. 

I agree, he totally has a sweet face. I love the eyebrows. Is he a wooly or a mix or just a fluffy husky? XD


----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

good luck Niraya!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Rae134 said:


> good luck Niraya!


Thanks 

She got second in her class out of two (her and one other)! Most importantly - it was a very fun experience for her! She did everything she was supposed to do and hammed it up for the public at our bench where we had a line of people constantly wanting to pet her and ask questions. She was a very happy girl which is all I could ask of her!


----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm glad she did as she supposed to, she'll be a good ambassador for the breed then (especially with her wonderful colour).

Did you get any pix of her all decked out in show gear?  (I'm a sucker for pix)


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I did. I will post them tomorrow  ( I guess technically today)


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Rae134 (Oct 19, 2013)

awww she looks beautiful!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Lovely girl! I'm proud of you and next time I'm sure you will do much better!!!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Meech handled well for me in the ring  She'll need time to mature, and the only thing that will really hold this bitch back is her color. Judges just need to get used to it. There is no reason that this girl should not finish. She is very competitive


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I just noticed that there are pictures! She looks stunning. Congrats on her debut and I can't wait to hear more about her show career.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Obligatory "spoils" picture









I got my "Glitter Wolf" Spirithood today. Bella's picture with it on!









Mechta's turn!

Xeph did WONDERFULLY with her! Much better than I had thought she (mechta) ever would do! Surprised me to Pluto and back!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She looks really good Niraya!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> She looks really good Niraya!


Thank you ! Xeph did awesome - and of course her breeder for breeding such a lovely girl!

I just kinda stood around looking stupid.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

And because everyone needs to see my free stacked dog at 11 months old!









*Shamelessly posting pictures everywhere*


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

She's very beautiful <3 Love her a lot! I showed her to a few breeders i know around at Zagreb and she liked her  I can't wait to see her one day 

Chester was Zagreb Junior Winner and BOB Junior at 22-24.11.2013 International Dog Show and Nordic Sleddog Club Speciallity Show this weekend.
The judging was awful, selected bad males in front of Chester, and also the biggest awards went to knows handlers... so we didn't do much on Friday and Saturday..









































Chester with a lovely young female named Shine, the girl of one of my great friends


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I just kinda stood around looking stupid.


Not true at all  You did a lot of work.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

LOVE <3

The pictures with Shine are too perfect!

You looked so pretty at the show


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

New foster is glad to stay on the sidelines when Nali and Kay wrestle. His name is Higgins and he's about 10 years old. ^.^


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

i know mine is not purebred but thought you guys and gals would like this








i would like to note that is not blood on his arms a new bone i tried with him left him full of bbq looking sauce

wont be buying those againLOL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Upsidedown, the way any proper husky sleeps 

I feed raw, so I have a few pics where it really is blood all over their legs. Yuck.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Upsidedown, the way any proper husky sleeps
> 
> I feed raw, so I have a few pics where it really is blood all over their legs. Yuck.


i tried washing his legs a few times its not coming off its like bbq sauce almost :/
the bones were covered in this browny idk substance LOL


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Try dishsoap?


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Try dishsoap?


yup thats what i tried it was dawn blue original dishsoap and i also tried puppy shampoo


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Peroxide and baking soda, but you need to be careful with it.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone else having trouble posting pictures. I used to be able too but now an error message pops up saying "this is not a valid image file." 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Macy m said:


> Anyone else having trouble posting pictures. I used to be able too but now an error message pops up saying "this is not a valid image file."


Nope. I always just use the image url and put it in the


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

I've always done it straight from my photo library off my phone but it doesn't work anymore. :/ lameness!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

She went on the other side of the baseball fence so I hid behind a trash can and she freaked out because I was "missing" lol








Playing fetch and getting some good jumping shots! 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

See! why is it being mean to meee  I just want to share the cuteness!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Xeph had a photograph taken for me to commemorate Mechta's very first show! I just got the prints and thought I would share


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Xeph had a photograph taken for me to commemorate Mechta's very first show! I just got the prints and thought I would share


Awesome photo


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure everyone celebrates it, but we do as much as Christmas


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

biancap said:


> Not sure everyone celebrates it, but we do as much as Christmas


<3!!! I love that picture!

We got snow yesterday! Took some pictures!








Free stacking.









Because I love this picture.









My Belly Button <3

















Dogs covered in snow are so beautiful









Zooming through the snow.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Did a husky rescue event. 70+ huskies in a dog park with 6 tons of snow.. because in southern California it was 75* on Saturday, never any natural snow so they got snow makers!
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/247034-husky-rescue-event-least.html


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

running and playing in winter storm Hercules! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Having so, so much fun in Colorado! Went skijoring about 9.5 miles on Wednesday. Kaytu has the neckline attached to a head collar to prevent them from pulling against each other the whole way and straining their necks, normally it's on her collar but this was a long trek. I unhooked Denali at the turn-around point and she had a blast running around (and the headcollar was taken off at that point too).


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

H2M2 on facebook is doing Transformation Tuesday and people are posting what their huskies looked like as puppies (or when they were adopted) vs recent pics. So much cuteness!!! Share yours 

Kaytu, we rescued when she was a year and 8 months on Oct. 10th, 2011. She was 10 lbs (25%) underweight so was really skinny.


















Denali, 8 weeks to 3 years. Denali is white, so not much change other than her nose! It was solid black as a pup, first winter went pink, and has never gone fully back to black though it changes with the seasons. Snow nose!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Denali, 8 weeks to 3 years. Denali is white, so not much change other than her nose! It was solid black as a pup, first winter went pink, and has never gone fully back to black though it changes with the seasons. Snow nose!


The picture of Denali at 8 weeks is adorable


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome !!  
Love the game 

Chester at 9 months when i got him
















And now at 16 motnhs old

















Laika at 5 months old when I saved her
















And now at 5 years:


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

playing with a goldendoodle at the dog park 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Is this normal I mean this is his third brush today









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

O ya. Very normal. You should see how much fur I vacuum up with my Dyson. Brushing out piles of fur all the time is typical, especially when they're blowing coat.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

It seems as if in this month it's gotten really bad I vaccumed three times today I could've made a whole new dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

The look she is giving me while I'm preparing next week's meal.










"You NEVER feed me anything. AT ALL!!" 


//edit:
Just making sure it really is empty.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Awww she's adorable!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Was just looking up comparison photos to show the result of blowing coat and have a summer vs winter coat.
Denali in summer:









Denali in winter:


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

What a wonderful day! Westminster breed results:
BOB - Snowmist's Quicksilver Speigas ( Whoohoo Fizzy!!!, Nephew Chester is happy!!)









BOS - Myla 'N Poli's Winter Rose









Select Dog - Topaz Bad Action









Select Bitch - Whispering Pines Lady Justice Of Evenstar ( I couldn't find a better photo)









Winners Dog - Tiji's Get Your Smooth On









Winners Bitch/Best of Winners - Cedarwood's Cool Summer Rayn









Reserve Winners - Innisfree Vagabond Spirit at Wannahike









AOM - Ch Highlander's Rumour Has It









AOM - Diamondt's Sharp Dressed Man









AOM- Snocrest's Leone Di Oro


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

i dont know why and i am in no way trying to be rude to anyone
but does anyone at all find dog show photos to always look so outdated?
, i think its the backgrounds all the time, they just always look like their taken in the 80s .

love the pics though dogs are beautiful


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, usually dog show win photos look like this


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

biancap said:


> Yeah, usually dog show win photos look like this


 yeah totally , the dogs and people look great just the background throws me off, lol


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

BOB









BOS


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Nali got a mani pedi today, she loves it.









Also paw related, I talked to Denali's breeder (I love having a good breeder I can email 4 years after adopting my dog and she'll help!) as well as a mushing community about her chronically peeling paw pads. Zinpro has been recommended by everyone, so I ordered some. Breeder said expect 4-6 weeks to see a difference. This has been going on since she was about 3 and 1/2 months old. When we mush she wears booties, I put coconut oil on her pads, she gets fish oil orally or whole frozen sardines, and still they peel. She's been barefoot lately jogging with my husband and has been fine.. until this time. She ran with him Monday, while I mushed Kaytu behind, and I didn't notice Nali running awkwardly at all. The next day she wouldn't put any weight at all on it and I was really worried, I checked her leg and pads closely and couldn't find anything wrong. Following day she was better but still a little limpy. Next day she was much better, and Friday no limping. Today I noticed her pad had peeled. Worst yet.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Poor girl, hope she feels better!


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Westminster BOB vs. Cruft's BOB


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

New foster! No name. Female husky, spayed a week ago- don't know if puppies were removed or if she already had them but she has mommy boobies. Fostering as she is very stressed in the kennel, we have a lot of barkers right now. She's scared and doesn't "show" well as she stands at the back with ears flat just staring with those icy eyes. Out of the kennel she's great. Great with dogs, great with cats so far. She has some dermatitis on her lower back from fleas, another reason I want to fosted and get her healed.

First time meeting her at the shelter, 3/25























After some brushing


















Owie 










Today, before taking her home


















Itchy itchy itchy!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Nali got a mani pedi today, she loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor girl  Josefima did something like that when we lived on this farm, OH was playing with her with the water hose on the wash rack (which is cement and backs up to the asphalt road) he didn't realize it at the time (and felt really bad about it later) that the abrasive nature of the asphalt combined with her wet paws did almost the same injuries to her paws.

I used pure aloe Vera and wrapped them with gauze and vet wrap and they healed very quickly


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Husky foster is doing well, we were calling her Phoebe but I had this really strange feeling of knowing her name is Kaia (kye-uh) so we're calling her that now. In Greek, the names are related, which I didn't know and it creeps me out lol.

Meeting my girls the other day









After a bath, she wasn't having a good time so I only did her back, sides, belly, and legs, I'll get her face and neck some other day.









Even missing so much fur from the flea dermatitis, her fluffy thighs and shoulders are blowing like every other husky right now.









Belly love!









On a walk


















Just above her tail, still crusty and flaky but looking better


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome pics


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaia gave up on life when she discovered that when it rains, she still must potty outside. She held it until ~2:30pm when the ground was drier. I had her on leash with me inside until then to make sure she didn't go on the floor.









Thursday she had another bath, and I was able to wash her face and neck. Filthy girl, this was probably her second bath ever and she's estimated to be 3 years old.









Baths are stressful for her, but she looooooves drying off by playing in/with the towel.









Kaia was adopted yesterday  Great couple, their first dog, first husky, and they have 4 cats. Before you panic and wonder what we were thinking, Kaia really isn't the stereotypical husky. She was fantastic with my cats, and is a very easy dog. Calm, responsive, cuddle bug. I'm thrilled for her! It's the best I could have hoped for. They are keeping her name as Kaia. 









Her new mom


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Sibe said:


> Baths are stressful for her, but she looooooves drying off by playing in/with the towel.


This is a beautiful image.
Those striking blue eyes against that white coat.
Beautiful.


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

So proud of you!! She looks wonderful!!  You did a great job with her!!!
I'm always touched by things like this, I got Laika from irresponsible owners and with good treatments and lots of love she's the happiest ever and it brings tears of joy in my eyes when I see her happy


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

H2M2 meetup today (husky huddle and malamute mingle, they have meets all over the country and abroad)









I loved this staffy


















Kaytu gettin' some love









Husky mix girl


















Young boy, very tall, he runs in a funny awkward adolescent way that's super cute.









Biteyface showdown! Which couple will win? Just kidding, everyone wins.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

This girl's mom is a husky/GSD mix, and the dad is a GSD/shar pei mix. I have seen pics of the parents. I swear this must have been a random puppy thrown in because she looks like an Aussie mix. Blue merle with tan. Or there must have been a second dad or something!




































Launch in 3..2...1.. ZOOOOOMIIIIEEESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I hate to bump with bad news. Kaia, the husky I fostered, has osteosarcoma (bone cancer) in her neck. Inoperable. They're doing supportive care until it's time to let her go.









Now let's have some happy husky updates please?



























American Eskimo Dog foster is Merida http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/298394-foster-merida-new-post.html


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

All of your Huskies are soo beautiful!!! 

Hello again all you Husky owners, I have another question I hope you don't mind answering. My brother and his girlfriend are looking after his girlfriend's friend (or relative, forget which) white untrained Husky. He asked me for advice b/c he wants to try to train the dog (he retrained his gf's Doxie) and I told him not to do any of that CM dominance training. He also asked if he should keep the food bowl down (this dog only gets fed 1x a day), I said no. I said keep the bowl down for 15-20min and then pick it up. The dog will learn that they'll have to eat, so s/he won't go hungry. Also it helps with not going to outside too much. 

I also told him to be careful as I heard Huskies are on the dangerous list for dog breeds. Besides asking the owners what to do, what else should I tell my brother? I may be going over there as my brother asked me to come over (I would not bring Luke as he doesn't like unruly dogs). But what else should I tell him about training? I can't get too much into CM as my brother will do the deaf ears with me. 

So...help. ??


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Huskies hold grudges. If he tries any CM stuff the dog will simply shut him out and refuse to engage, and WILL NOT forgive him later like a Lab (or other forgiving breed) might. It's really quite infuriating so if he has a temper I don't recommend that he even try training this dog. It's kind of like dealing with a cat. You have to find what motivates the dog and use that to your advantage. It might not be food. . .Huskies aren't really food motivated.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He retrained his gf's Doxie using CM's theory. Granted he doesn't do the hitting, smacking, etc, but he still does the basics. He doesn't have a temper; I'll tell him to try to use a toy with the Husky and that they hold grudges, thanks Willowy.

Is there anything else I need?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Siberians don't hold grudges anymore than any other dog. So much misinformation. I would also like you to tell me more about how they aren't food motivated... My entire life with my Siberians has been a lie if that's the case. My two will do anything for food. 

Not that I would do any of these things.. But I could hit and throw my girls around and use Cm like techniques to train them and my girls wouldn't care. They would not shut down and they most certainly wouldn't hold a grudge. 

Don't make broad sweeping generalized statements and judgements and claim them to be fact about a breed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, of course, "holding a grudge" is anthropomorphizing and not accurate. Better wording would be "if you break their trust you will not earn back that trust easily". And, yes, this is just my limited experience with various Huskies I've known and my own Husky mix. I did say they MAY not be food motivated; some are, some aren't. But it seems like they tend to be on the not side. . .you rarely see a fat Husky, unlike, say, Beagles or Labs! Depends what you got, I think.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> All of your Huskies are soo beautiful!!!
> 
> Hello again all you Husky owners, I have another question I hope you don't mind answering. My brother and his girlfriend are looking after his girlfriend's friend (or relative, forget which) white untrained Husky. He asked me for advice b/c he wants to try to train the dog (he retrained his gf's Doxie) and I told him not to do any of that CM dominance training. He also asked if he should keep the food bowl down (this dog only gets fed 1x a day), I said no. I said keep the bowl down for 15-20min and then pick it up. The dog will learn that they'll have to eat, so s/he won't go hungry. Also it helps with not going to outside too much.
> 
> ...


Huskies can be sharp and destructive, which is why they are often listed as dangerous and sometimes not allowed in rentals. I also think they "can hold a grudge". Trust comes easily once and that's that. But obviously not for all huskies.

You coudl suggest NILIF to your brother? It's all about control or resources (which he will like) and unruly dogs tend to respond very well to it. Also, EXERCISE! Very very very important. Walks, runs, tug, hikes, anything.

Also very sorry to hear about Kaia. That is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I will definitely pass this onto Josh (my brother). I've heard of NILF but have never seen it, but I will run it by him. Thank you for your response RabbleFox. And yours too Niraya.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> All of your Huskies are soo beautiful!!!
> 
> Hello again all you Husky owners, I have another question I hope you don't mind answering. My brother and his girlfriend are looking after his girlfriend's friend (or relative, forget which) white untrained Husky. He asked me for advice b/c he wants to try to train the dog (he retrained his gf's Doxie) and I told him not to do any of that CM dominance training. He also asked if he should keep the food bowl down (this dog only gets fed 1x a day),* I said no. I said keep the bowl down for 15-20min and then pick it up.* The dog will learn that they'll have to eat, so s/he won't go hungry. Also it helps with not going to outside too much.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the bolded statement. I have to leave Aleu's food down. She eats when she wants and does not over eat. If she doesn't feel like eating, and I take her bowl up, she won't get to eat. Not all dogs gorge themselves and some can do fine on free feeding. If the dogs bowl is down all day and he's still only eating once a day, I would say let him eat.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> I have to disagree with the bolded statement. I have to leave Aleu's food down. She eats when she wants and does not over eat. If she doesn't feel like eating, and I take her bowl up, she won't get to eat. Not all dogs gorge themselves and some can do fine on free feeding. If the dogs bowl is down all day and he's still only eating once a day, I would say let him eat.


It's also generally noted that Huskies can be picky eaters. Like, they literally just pick at their food. It's really up to the dog's individual body condition. Bae Dog would have exploded if I let him eat as much as he wanted (as long as I was home, no eating occurred unless I was there, separation anxiety problems).


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

HH--oh okay. So should Josh just watch the Husky to make sure s/he isn't overeating? I will tell him this, thank you. I thought you did this with all dogs, thank you for pointing out my mistake.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

If the dog only eats one time a day there isn't any risk of the dog over eating because the bowl is only being filled once. Regardless of when the dog eats (all at once or picking throughout the day) it can only eat what it's given once.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone going to the National Specialty in San Diego? I'll be signing up Denali for agility on Monday, Oct 27th and Kaytu in the Rescue Parade on Oct. 30th.
http://shca.org/pdfs-docs/2014_SHCA_Spec_Prem.pdf

Someone didn't proof read... haha
81th National Specialty
43nd Independent Specialty Show
81th National Specialty Show & Obedience Trial
(43nd Independent Specialty Show; 47th Independent Obedience Trial)
21th Agility Trial


----------



## biancap (Sep 16, 2012)

Wishing you good luck at the Speciallity! Hopefully in 2016 we will come too


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SHCA has pics up from conformation
https://www.facebook.com/SiberianHuskyClubofAmerica

Videos I took at the agility trial on Monday, Oct 27th in San Diego. Huskies being huskies! The courses were... challenging. I'll just say challenging.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKX4b81SHwA

JWW









Standard


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

It's like a breed trend that Siberian Huskies MUST get zoomies on the agility course. They are so crazy! Beautiful, but crazy.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Loved the video. 
I'll just run the course my way ok.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> *Huskies can be sharp and destructive*, which is why they are often listed as dangerous and sometimes not allowed in rentals. I also think they "can hold a grudge". Trust comes easily once and that's that. But obviously not for all huskies.
> 
> You coudl suggest NILIF to your brother? It's all about control or resources (which he will like) and unruly dogs tend to respond very well to it. Also, EXERCISE! Very very very important. Walks, runs, tug, hikes, anything.
> 
> Also very sorry to hear about Kaia. That is truly heartbreaking.


yuuuuuuuuuuup i had to replace the carpet in my new apartment and my couch, my husky mix didnt adjust well and even though in the last place he was fine alone out of crate here he went crazy.

back to the crate for that guy, my mistake though.


----------

